# Nitecore D20



## Ctrain (Aug 28, 2008)

Theres an empty link on the 4sevens website??


----------



## LED-holic (Aug 28, 2008)

Yup, here you go:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2606900&postcount=65







Body looks longer... 18650, or 2AA, or 2xCR123??

The success of the PD light has to lead to a 2 by XXX version... or 18650 version... :twothumbs

Start saving your money now!!!


----------



## Ctrain (Aug 28, 2008)

My EX10 & D10 isn't even her yet...


----------



## manoloco (Aug 28, 2008)

By nomenclature, seems to be a AA based light (cant tell how many cells)

73 USD... seems to me theres a substantial difference in characteristics... more than just taking more cells...thats whats getting my attention, programmable perhaps?, also interesting will be to see the business end


----------



## LED-holic (Aug 28, 2008)

manoloco said:


> By nomenclature, seems to be a AA based light (cant tell how many cells)


I guess 20 cells!!

For 300 hour run time!!!


----------



## Ctrain (Aug 28, 2008)

batteries included? :thinking:


----------



## LED-holic (Aug 28, 2008)

Ctrain said:


> batteries included? :thinking:


Sure why not, but only if your pre-order # is a prime #!! 

just kidding...

Don't want to toss out false rumors now do we.


----------



## Ctrain (Aug 28, 2008)

ok someone wake up 4sevens... 

( i heard that if your pre-order is a primary number that can be divided by the last digit and then multiplied by your age to get a special alpha numeric code you can win a lifetime supply of cells)


----------



## LED-holic (Aug 28, 2008)

LOL

4sevens never sleeps, he simply waits in the dark. With a dozen flashlights and 100 batteries.


----------



## TONY M (Aug 28, 2008)

An 18650 would rock!


----------



## gratewhitehuntr (Aug 28, 2008)

too late

I pre ordered the first 500
that will send prices sky high
and with the proceeds
I will rule the world 
MUHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
MUHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## gratewhitehuntr (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm still hoping for all titanium

for $73


----------



## youreacrab (Aug 28, 2008)

withdrawn


----------



## gratewhitehuntr (Aug 28, 2008)

wow that is ugly


----------



## TONY M (Aug 28, 2008)

Yikes I just cancelled my order after seeing the "artist's approximation" above. LOL.


----------



## Crenshaw (Aug 28, 2008)

oh no.....no no no no....i JUST justified NEVER really needing to buy a light for a long time. 

Ive got an Ex10 on they way, and i have a 300lumen milky pocket rocket. I should be happy shouldnt I? arghhhhh

Crenshaw


----------



## m16a (Aug 28, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> oh no.....no no no no....i JUST justified NEVER really needing to buy a light for a long time.
> 
> Ive got an Ex10 on they way, and i have a 300lumen milky pocket rocket. I should be happy shouldnt I? arghhhhh
> 
> Crenshaw



Congratulations! You are the first confirmed human on this board! how does it feel to know that you are a human and there will always be something else you want:laughing:


----------



## Raytech (Aug 28, 2008)

Sweet! Any idea on when the announcement will be made?


----------



## rocled (Aug 28, 2008)

My guess would be a 18650, 2xCR123. I really think that a 2 AA would be pretty long. And based on the artists view, yeah that would be ugly. Let's hope they tell us soon...


----------



## LED-holic (Aug 28, 2008)

youreacrab said:


> artist's approximation removed. my intent was to be speculative, not determinative. refer to post 2 instead for possible prototype.


 LOL I enjoyed your rendering. You should post it back. We all know it's speculative. That's part of the enjoyment. :thumbsup:


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Aug 28, 2008)

That pic looks like the teaser pics from the foreign (to me) site that where the D10/EX10 was originally leaked. Anyone want to go peruse that site and see if we can get more info?


----------



## gratewhitehuntr (Aug 28, 2008)

LED-holic said:


> LOL I enjoyed your rendering. You should post it back. We all know it's speculative. That's part of the enjoyment. :thumbsup:


yeah put it back... I was just trying to keep myself from wanting one


----------



## rocled (Aug 28, 2008)

My guess is 4sevens got them when they got the golden dragon EX10 and D10 shipment. I guess good things come to those that wait...


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Aug 28, 2008)

LED-holic said:


> Body looks longer... 18650, or 2AA, or 2xCR123??
> 
> The success of the PD light has to lead to a 2 by XXX version... or 18650 version... :twothumbs
> 
> Start saving your money now!!!


Such a Tease  I am hoping it is a 18650 light and not at 2xCR123 that can take a 18650.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Aug 28, 2008)

Ah...a 2xAA light me thinks. What emitter? Me bets a Q5 180 lumen.


----------



## WadeF (Aug 28, 2008)

Flashfirstask?later said:


> Such a Tease  I am hoping it is a 18650 light and not at 2xCR123 that can take a 18650.


 
I doubt it's CR123 based, wouldn't that be an EX?? series? D20 sounds like something AA based.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Aug 28, 2008)

WadeF said:


> I doubt it's CR123 based, wouldn't that be an EX?? series? D20 sounds like something AA based.


 

Right. And if it had any emitter other than a q5...it would be called something else.

Now...if they stuck a P7 in there...I would be crushed...trampeled to death by the herd of CPF`ers...


----------



## Marduke (Aug 28, 2008)

D20 sounds like 2xAA to me.


----------



## WadeF (Aug 28, 2008)

Badbeams3 said:


> Now...if they stuck a P7 in there...I would be crushed...trampeled to death by the herd of CPF`ers...


 
I don't think we'll see P7's. 4sevens doesn't seem to be very found of P7's, and neither are some other manufacturers. The multi die Cree maybe a different story. It seems like to get good regulation and power out of a P7 you would need 2x18650's.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Aug 28, 2008)

WadeF said:


> I doubt it's CR123 based, wouldn't that be an EX?? series? D20 sounds like something AA based.


Got a point as D10 is 1xAA form and EX10 is 1xcr123 form so D20 could be a 2xAA light then. But for $73 ?

Or is the price that way (not real) to throw us off ?


----------



## LED-holic (Aug 28, 2008)

I speculate the D20 could be a tactical model, using 18650. But we shall see...

This speculation is certainly fun. It was getting too boring around here. And I have my perfect light, the D10, so I had nothing to really look forward to for a while... :devil:


----------



## TOTC (Aug 28, 2008)

I speculate the D20 will be hydrogen fuel cell powered with a user interface controlled completely by thought. What you think is the PD in that teaser picture is actually just a slide-out casing for the fuel cell.

If we're going to get our expectations up with speculation, we might as well go big :nana:


----------



## LED-holic (Aug 28, 2008)

LOL TOTC! 

I predict the D20 will have a "stun" mode as well as a "destroy" mode. Set your phaser, er D20 to STUN!! :naughty:


----------



## Badbeams3 (Aug 28, 2008)

I hope we can order the D20 body/piston to run our D10 heads. 2X run time


----------



## Jarl (Aug 28, 2008)

Personally I'd be slightly surprised if nitecore released a 2xAA light. The L2D is a pretty special act to follow.

Therefore, I can deduce that the D20 will be a proton launcher rather than a photon launcher, powered by a removable nuclear reactor.


wootwoot!


----------



## superflytnt (Aug 28, 2008)

It's obviously a self-contained nuclear energy source. Good for 50 years and can be used to charge most other small, electronic devices.


----------



## TONY M (Aug 28, 2008)

I like that idea of a stun mode!





How about a flame thrower or a .45 ACP gun-light?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi guy's just had this picture leaked to me,just minutes ago enjoy :naughty:


----------



## rocled (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow that's great, 200+ lumens right?:twothumbs


----------



## Jarl (Aug 28, 2008)

There are about 20 people in the world nerdy enough to get that reference. And I'm one of them.

AWESOME


----------



## carrot (Aug 28, 2008)

I think you guys all got it wrong. It's a 20-sided die. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D20


----------



## RGB_LED (Aug 28, 2008)

NOOO!!!!! I got the kibosh from the gf on futher purchases a little while ago as we're saving some coin for vacation overseas so I've made concessions to stay away from CPF for a couple of weeks (snuck on a few times as addiction is so hard to get over... )... but, now, there's THIS?!!!  

I hope that it's a 18650-based light as that would be SWEET! But, for my sake, I also hope it's delayed so I don't get :whoopin: from the gf...  Someone, please save me now or send money soon...


----------



## youreacrab (Aug 28, 2008)

pure speculation...


----------



## 4sevens (Aug 28, 2008)

TITAN1833 said:


> Hi guy's just had this picture leaked to me,just minutes ago enjoy :naughty:


Nice. Actually it won't be powered by a coin cell. Neither an 18650. 

Heres another teaser


----------



## LED-holic (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow, that looks to be a serious thrower!!! 

My guess about a tactical version may be closer to the truth than I suspected!


----------



## gunga (Aug 28, 2008)

Well, I suspect 2 AA, since that is logical, but then, would there be a CR123 body? Well, that would make a large head EX10 perhaps?

Looks very nice...

:thumbsup:


----------



## rocled (Aug 28, 2008)

WOW but when will we see more? I am ready to order, just need info.


----------



## 4sevens (Aug 28, 2008)

LED-holic said:


> Wow, that looks to be a serious thrower!!!


Before speculation gets too out of hand - no it's not a "thrower" type of light. 
It's still compact and "pocketable." I never was a fan of having a light that 
makes an uncomfortable bulge in my pocket - at least not for edc 

BTW, it's an addition to the SmartPD line with it's characteristic piston and
three-in-one interface


----------



## rocled (Aug 28, 2008)

Something like a P3D perhaps? Breaking 200+ Lumens?


----------



## LED-holic (Aug 28, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Before speculation gets too out of hand - no it's not a "thrower" type of light.
> It's still compact and "pocketable." I never was a fan of having a light that
> makes an uncomfortable bulge in my pocket - at least not for edc
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm, the mystery deepens... 

Let the guessing games continue!

:tinfoil:


----------



## thelightdude (Aug 28, 2008)

LED-holic said:


> LOL TOTC!
> 
> I predict the D20 will have a "stun" mode as well as a "destroy" mode. Set your phaser, er D20 to STUN!! :naughty:






Phased plasma light in the 40-Watt range


----------



## orcinus (Aug 28, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Before speculation gets too out of hand - no it's not a "thrower" type of light.
> It's still compact and "pocketable." I never was a fan of having a light that
> makes an uncomfortable bulge in my pocket - at least not for edc
> 
> ...



Simplified NCE + SmartPD?


----------



## Badbeams3 (Aug 28, 2008)

Well I already guessed 2xAA...Q5...P7...asking to much...maybe a R2? This is killing me  If we guess right do we get a free clip with our light?


----------



## JJV (Aug 28, 2008)

thelightdude said:


> Phased plasma light in the 40-Watt range


 

Hey, only what you see, pal...


----------



## jupello (Aug 28, 2008)

Hmm, interesting..but what exactly does the "three-in-one interface" mean? :duh2:


----------



## LED-holic (Aug 28, 2008)

jupello said:


> Hmm, interesting..but what exactly does the "three-in-one interface" mean? :duh2:


Clickie, momentary, twisty. Same as the existing PD lights.


----------



## manoloco (Aug 28, 2008)

what the ui already is:

momentary 
twisty
user setteable clicky


----------



## Erasmus (Aug 28, 2008)

Here ya go folks : 





My address to send me one is available per PM.


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Aug 28, 2008)

How about an ETA?


----------



## jupello (Aug 28, 2008)

LED-holic said:


> Clickie, momentary, twisty. Same as the existing PD lights.



Oh, thanks..should have guessed it 
I'm secretly hoping that they will make it multimode with some flashy/blinky modes too.. but I know that's not probable


----------



## Burgess (Aug 28, 2008)

These are indeed Great Times to be a Flashaholic !


_


----------



## liquidsix (Aug 29, 2008)

Looks like it might be pretty. The head's diameter looks wider than a typical [2]AA light. I hope the lense is similar to the Nitecore Extreme's, I think that has a nicer spot than the NDI/D10.


oh and uh my guess is that the power source is a microsingularity fed with anti-matter to create an electrical reaction... or it's 2AAs, I'd bet my D10 on it.


----------



## LED-holic (Aug 29, 2008)

Ok, 4sevens announced it's a 2xAA...

I was hoping he'd keep the mystery for awhile longer.

Now onto the product info...


----------



## TONY M (Aug 29, 2008)

2xAA then, well its looks good but can it out perform the L2D??? :thinking:


----------



## jupello (Aug 29, 2008)

2xAA is good.. I was just about to purchase L2D Q5 but now I have a good reason to rethink and see if this would be something better :thumbsup:
Full picture and some more info would be nice..oh, and when will it be available?


----------



## CM (Aug 29, 2008)

If someone could just make an efficient buck boost driver that can take inputs all the way up to 8.4V. Heck, I'll settle for 6V.


----------



## m16a (Aug 29, 2008)

LED-holic said:


> Now onto the product info...




Thats what I'm most curious about. The performance. It'll probably be driven moderately, not so it'll reduce performance or lifetime usage, but so you get a good amount of light for a good amount of time. I'd estimate 200 OTF lumens, maybe one to one and a half hours runtime, and then a CRAPLOAD of runtime on the less than a lumen low level. Like others, I'm curious to see how it does against the L2D. As usual, the plot thickens.:laughing:


----------



## HKJ (Aug 29, 2008)

m16a said:


> Thats what I'm most curious about. The performance. It'll probably be driven moderately, not so it'll reduce performance or lifetime usage, but so you get a good amount of light for a good amount of time. I'd estimate 200 OTF lumens, maybe one to one and a half hours runtime, and then a CRAPLOAD of runtime on the less than a lumen low level. Like others, I'm curious to see how it does against the L2D. As usual, the plot thickens.:laughing:



That depends, if it is only a mechanical makeover and NiteCore is reusing the driver, then it will not be more powerfull than the EX10, but will probably work well on alkaline batteries.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Aug 29, 2008)

Well..if the 200 lumen claim is right...it would beat the L2D...180 lumen...


----------



## m16a (Aug 29, 2008)

HKJ said:


> That depends, if it is only a mechanical makeover and NiteCore is reusing the driver, then it will not be more powerfull than the EX10, but will probably work well on alkaline batteries.



Its possible they will make a whole new driver(which is a good idea, make something that will handle 2AA well) but a possibility is the usage of the driver from the NEI. Thats designed for usage with CR123A and RCR123A. Using energizer lithiums, 1.7+1.7=3.4, which is right within the range of the NEI's driver. The only thing is, this will limit the usage of NiMh, alkaline, and even 14500's because that'll be way past the driver's ability. I would lean towards them making a whole new driver.


----------



## HKJ (Aug 29, 2008)

m16a said:


> Its possible they will make a whole new driver(which is a good idea, make something that will handle 2AA well) but a possibility is the usage of the driver from the NEI. Thats designed for usage with CR123A and RCR123A. Using energizer lithiums, 1.7+1.7=3.4, which is right within the range of the NEI's driver. The only thing is, this will limit the usage of NiMh, alkaline, and even 14500's because that'll be way past the driver's ability. I would lean towards them making a whole new driver.



The only driver that supports the PD switch is the one used in D10/EX10, but some small modification to it would increase the output power. This driver also works with anything from 1 volt to 4 volt.


----------



## Jarl (Aug 29, 2008)

Why not just use the existing EX10/D10 driver? They can handle 4.2V and lower.


----------



## orcinus (Aug 29, 2008)

Badbeams3 said:


> Well..if the 200 lumen claim is right...it would beat the L2D...180 lumen...



Don't mix emitter lumens and torch (out of the front) lumens.
Fenix typically specifies emitter lumens, while Nitecore (supposedly) states torch lumens. P1D's and L2D's 180 lumens should actually be arround 120-130 torch lumens, afaik (so D10 and EX10 are already comparable to them).


----------



## jag-engr (Aug 29, 2008)

orcinus said:


> Don't mix emitter lumens and torch (out of the front) lumens.
> Fenix typically specifies emitter lumens, while Nitecore (supposedly) states torch lumens. P1D's and L2D's 180 lumens should actually be arround 120-130 torch lumens, afaik (so D10 and EX10 are already comparable to them).


 
I keep reading this, but my EX10 (rated 130 lumens by NC) is about the same brightness as my L2D CE (rated 135 lumens by Fenix), noticeably dimmer than my P2T RB80 (rated at 145 lumens ±), and significantly dimmer than my P2D RB100 (rated at 175 lumens). If Fenix is inflating their lumen numbers, then so is NiteCore.

As regards the issue of expected output on the D20, I would suspect that it will use the same circuitry as the EX10, sort of like the Fenix P2D and L2D. It would be a logical solution to the inductor (?) whine problems, overheating, and poor efficiency of 1.5V cells in the D10.


----------



## orcinus (Aug 29, 2008)

jag-engr said:


> If Fenix is inflating their lumen numbers, then so is NiteCore.



Note i wrote "supposedly" 
Dunno, i only have a D10 and haven't had the chance to try it out with lithium cells yet. With NiMH, it's somewhere around or slightly higher than P1D's medium (specified as 95 lumens).


----------



## Jarl (Aug 29, 2008)

My D10 on max is pretty similar to L2D on high. It is noticeably brighter on 14500's, though.


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Aug 29, 2008)

:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## 4sevens (Aug 30, 2008)

Valpo Hawkeye said:


> How about an ETA?


I was just told 10 days before they'll be shipping to us. That means about 2 
weeks and we'll have 'em ready to roll.

A note about performance comparisons. Keep in mind that the SmartPD
series was not designed to win the lumen race. The idea is to maximize
functionality for EDC and usability thus runtime is much more important
than the ability to win a flashaholic shootout 

I always tell folks who go on multi-day hikes - a flashlight that has run out
of juice is much worse than a large rock in your backpack. A rock you
can toss at any time to lighten your load. A dead flashlight you could never
toss without costing you. It's dead weight you have to carry all the way
back home.

Although the final specific of the D20 is not finalized yet, the idea is to
have a reasonable and functional runtime on max - getting the most out
of your batteries. The harder you drive an LED, the decrease in output
efficiency is greater and greater. Theres a significant drop in efficiency
in the LED lumens/watt, driver circuit efficiencies drop and the internal
resistance in the battery becomes a huge issue - your battery effectively
becomes a huge resistor, losing energy in heat. All these factors come
to play in our design consideration.

With that being said, the max on the D20 will still be strong since it's 
fully dimmable with infinite levels, however it's not designed to blast out
the most lumens at the cost of runtime and efficiency.

I hope this helps clarify our design philiosophy


----------



## TITAN1833 (Aug 30, 2008)

4sevens well said,it is what I wanted to say on the performance comparisons.

but you put 100% better than I could :thumbsup:


----------



## Jarl (Aug 30, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Although the final specific of the D20 is not finalized yet, the idea is to
> have a reasonable and functional runtime on max - getting the most out
> of your batteries. The harder you drive an LED, the decrease in output
> efficiency is greater and greater. Theres a significant drop in efficiency
> ...



How about having the shortcut to max come on at 60 or 70%, then being able to ramp up if you want to show off/ need a LOT of light? That way, the high that most people use would be low enough for decent efficiency, with both more and less available on demand.


----------



## 4sevens (Aug 30, 2008)

Jarl said:


> How about having the shortcut to max come on at 60 or 70%, then being able to ramp up if you want to show off/ need a LOT of light? That way, the high that most people use would be low enough for decent efficiency, with both more and less available on demand.


That still complicates things. A shortcut to max should go to max.
We'll see - nothings set in stone yet. Again, we stress simplicity.
The D20 will use a different MCU with more memory so there will be some
small changes to the UI - not much to rave about.


----------



## d1dd1 (Aug 30, 2008)

Memory? :candle::thumbsup:

Is the head interchangeable with the D10 head ?


----------



## jbviau (Aug 30, 2008)

Does more memory = "smarter" ramping, possibly? That's my only petty gripe with the EX10.


----------



## Jarl (Aug 30, 2008)

4sevens said:


> That still complicates things. A shortcut to max should go to max.
> We'll see - nothings set in stone yet. Again, we stress simplicity.
> The D20 will use a different MCU with more memory so there will be some
> small changes to the UI - not much to rave about.



Perhaps have it go to max max on momentary mode, since the signalling from the switch is different for that, then 70% max on pressy mode.


Just throwing ideas out there- I realise that a max shortcut should logically lead you to max.


----------



## Crenshaw (Aug 30, 2008)

This thing is gonna have one lonooooong battery sleeve.

:laughing:

the head looks fantastic though.

Crenshaw


----------



## Crenshaw (Aug 30, 2008)

orcinus said:


> Don't mix emitter lumens and torch (out of the front) lumens.
> Fenix typically specifies emitter lumens, while Nitecore (supposedly) states torch lumens. P1D's and L2D's 180 lumens should actually be arround 120-130 torch lumens, afaik (so D10 and EX10 are already comparable to them).



the P1D is definetly brighter then than 130 NDI lumens. 

Crenshaw


----------



## stitch_paradox (Aug 30, 2008)

This might be the 2AA that I have been looking for. Very well said 4sevens, while other base the best flashlight on the lumen output, I base mine on functionality and runtime.


----------



## orcinus (Aug 30, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> the P1D is definetly brighter then than 130 NDI lumens.



Here's a NiMH D10 vs. CR123 P1D comparison:


----------



## Crenshaw (Aug 30, 2008)

orcinus said:


> Here's a NiMH D10 vs. CR123 P1D comparison:



so we agree...

would be interesting to see D10 Li-on vs P1DQ5......

oh well, ill do that when my Ex10 arrives.

Crenshaw


----------



## ClarkWGrizwald (Aug 30, 2008)

while nitecores flashlights are definitly really good lights. it is thier customer service and business philosophy that makes me eager to support them. i dont know how many of you guys are small business guys, but to me, this is huge.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Aug 30, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> so we agree...
> 
> would be interesting to see D10 Li-on vs P1DQ5......
> 
> ...


 
My understanding is the 3 volt Ex10 is 130 lumen, same as the 1.5 volt D10....longer run time, but very little increase in brightness. Just playing with my new D10 the other night. The lumen output between the D10 and the L1D Q5 is the same.

But in P2d Q5 form (3 volt) the Fenix totally kills the D10 at 1.5 volts. And I doubt if it could take the Fenix even with a 3 volt batt.

The Nitecore Extreme (rated at 200 lumen) should be able to take the Fenix P2D Q5 down...and my guess is the new D20 will use the same electronics as the Extreme...able to take on a Fenix p2d/L2d...but not sure about the GDP led...


----------



## orcinus (Aug 30, 2008)

Badbeams3 said:


> My understanding is the 3 volt Ex10 is 130 lumen, same as the 1.5 volt D10...



No, EX10 is the same as D10 with a lithium 3.6V battery. A D10 on a 1.5V battery is noticeably dimmer, AFAIK (more like 90-ish lumens).


----------



## Badbeams3 (Aug 30, 2008)

orcinus said:


> No, EX10 is the same as D10 with a lithium 3.6V battery. A D10 on a 1.5V battery is noticeably dimmer, AFAIK (more like 90-ish lumens).


 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/206141

Take a look at the third row of beam shots...a D10 running a Nimh batt (1.25~1.5 volts) and Ex10...running on a 123 (3 volt batt). Only a very slight diff in brightness...if any at all.


----------



## dracodoc (Aug 30, 2008)

4sevens said:


> That still complicates things. A shortcut to max should go to max.
> We'll see - nothings set in stone yet. Again, we stress simplicity.
> The D20 will use a different MCU with more memory so there will be some
> small changes to the UI - not much to rave about.



Please, please, the only simplest change needed for the UI:
jump to max or min by shortcut, turn it off then turn it on come back to preset level. The concept is as clear as possible: turn it on, preset. double click - min, press hold - max. Period. You don't have to ramp again after every shortcut jump.
Many people suggest double click to min, then double click back to preset, which is unnecessary complicated. And, if you double click to min, turn it off, then you turn it on after several days, how do you return to preset? You have to think: did I use min so I double click or did I use max so I press and hold?


----------



## PurpleDrazi (Aug 30, 2008)

dracodoc said:


> And, if you double click to min, turn it off, then you turn it on after several days, how do you return to preset? You have to think: did I use min so I double click or did I use max so I press and hold?



No . . . if you are at min, a double click will return you to the preset. A click-hold would get you to max.

Francis


----------



## MonkRX (Aug 31, 2008)

Or..

1st -> Double Click: Min
2nd -> Double Click: Medium
3rd -> Double Click: Min
.. Medium
.. Min..
Etc.

Click, Click & Hold -> Max 
Triple Click for Strobe 

15-Clicks in 2 seconds -> 1500mA to the emitter. Shhh, its a engineering shortcut only


----------



## Crenshaw (Aug 31, 2008)

the thing about UI, is that we will never ever ever ever ever (ever) agree on it. We all have our preferences when it comes to User Interface, and if a manufacturor tries to satisfy everyone, the light would never leave the drawing board. Personally, i think the UI on the Ex10,D10 is pretty good as it is, and any changes that I want made, are only personal preference, and nothing major.If you really really need a UI change that badly, get an LF5X.

Crenshaw


----------



## LED-holic (Aug 31, 2008)

I just had a terrible thought -- it looks like the bezel of the D20 is not the same as the D10...

The D10's bezel is a perfect fit for many water caps, thus making it very easy for DIY diffusers, which are VERY useful.

I'll be sad if the DIY diffuser trick doesn't work for the D20.


----------



## guiri (Aug 31, 2008)

Alright, what's a water cap?


----------



## LED-holic (Aug 31, 2008)

guiri said:


> Alright, what's a water cap?


Check this out:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/201889


----------



## guiri (Aug 31, 2008)

Cool stuff, thanks 

I don't buy water so I guess I'll have to buy some


----------



## tygger (Aug 31, 2008)

Great news. Love my D10 but 2AA is even better. Can we preorder?


----------



## guiri (Aug 31, 2008)

Only thing I don't like about 2aa lights is that they tend to be long and slim and to me they don't look that good but that's it


----------



## tygger (Aug 31, 2008)

Great news. Love my D10 but 2AA is even better.


----------



## TONY M (Aug 31, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> the thing about UI, is that we will never ever ever ever ever (ever) agree on it.


 Very, very, very (very) true! You can't ever please everyone no matter what - we are just all different. 

BTW The watercap idea is pure genius!


----------



## climberkid (Aug 31, 2008)

someone remind me what the 4seven's cpf code is....... 
Edit: seriously though, who pre-ordered........


----------



## tslrc (Aug 31, 2008)

It's CPF8, if you ever forget again, it's a 'sticky' thread in Marketplace at the top of the 'Dealers' forum.

Typed that too quick, guess you already know.


----------



## climberkid (Aug 31, 2008)

haha, thanks for reminding me. (i was half trying to make a joke and get the answer at the same time then i remmebered the cpfmp page) :twothumbs im waiting on the send payment page to find out who else pre-ordered. 

MY FINGERS ARE TWITCHING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## orcinus (Aug 31, 2008)

Badbeams3 said:


> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/206141
> 
> Take a look at the third row of beam shots...a D10 running a Nimh batt (1.25~1.5 volts) and Ex10...running on a 123 (3 volt batt). Only a very slight diff in brightness...if any at all.



You can't judge anything from that photo, because both of the hotspots are completely burned out. They weren't meant to be used for brightness comparison, but beam shape comparison.

Look for selfbuilt's brightness/runtime graphs on various batteries for both flashlights. While they start out about the same, D10 drops to a lower level very quickly (and stays there). The drop depends on the batteries used.


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Aug 31, 2008)

climberkid said:


> someone remind me what the 4seven's cpf code is.......
> Edit: seriously though, who pre-ordered........


 


now I wait.....


----------



## climberkid (Aug 31, 2008)

okay okay im going for it!


----------



## Badbeams3 (Aug 31, 2008)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/202436 

The lightbox shows the D10 on 1.5 volts at "59".

The lightbox shows the EX10 on 3.0 volts at "60"


Pretty much what I thought...same.


The lightbox shows the D10 on 3.7 volts at "76" 

The lightbox shows the EX10 on 3.7 volts at "67"

On 3.7 volts the D10 is brighter than the EX10...as the Ex was meant to run a long time. Extended 10.

The Extreme is the bright one...brighter than even a Fenix P2D q5, beating by a thin hair. 

Or maybe I`m still confused?


----------



## orcinus (Aug 31, 2008)

Again, look at the *graphs*. Not the tables.

D10 w/ primary 1.5V:
http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff97/selfbuilt/NCD10-HiAlka.gif

D10 w/ rechargable 1.2V:
http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff97/selfbuilt/NCD10-Hi2650-1.gif

EX10 w/ primary 3.0V:
http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff97/selfbuilt/NCEX10-MaxPrim.gif

Regarding 14500 / 3.6V - like i wrote earlier, they should be about the same on rechargable lithium-ions (excluding variances between individual samples).


----------



## 4sevens (Aug 31, 2008)

Let's bring this thread back on topic


----------



## climberkid (Aug 31, 2008)

just placed my order this afternoon. cannot wait!!!!!
edit: seems like there are 2 colors there. lol when can i choose? or are they only distributing one color?


----------



## roymail (Aug 31, 2008)

And, what is those...? :huh:


----------



## Burgess (Aug 31, 2008)

Simply Beee-youuu-teee-fulllll

:twothumbs
_


----------



## Badbeams3 (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks like a $15 Streamlight AAA from those pic`s. To bad we can`t find any better photo`s...and no concrete info. 

Oh well, I`ll just have to spend my $80 dollars on something else...really burning a whole in my pocket. Anybody know where I can find a nice owl cookie jar?


----------



## BentHeadTX (Aug 31, 2008)

Any word on a golden dragon version? 
I really would like a D20 but am leaving the country in a few days.  My D10/E01 will work fine though. Love the D10 UI though...


----------



## BentHeadTX (Aug 31, 2008)

Hmmmmm, I want one...guess I'll have my wife order one when they become available and sent to my overseas address. A 2AA D10 with belt clip, a little more output and increased runtime with great throw when coupled with the PD system...my dream 2AA light to abuse.


----------



## jupello (Aug 31, 2008)

Ok, so it will most likely look better than Fenix L2D :twothumbs .. but will it be better in any other way? Need more info.


----------



## orcinus (Aug 31, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Let's bring this thread back on topic



Soooo... It's the same reflector again as the 10's / NDI?
Makes sense, although i was expecting something bigger/throwier considering the extra length and diameter of the body.



climberkid said:


> edit: seems like there are 2 colors there. lol when can i choose? or are they only distributing one color?



If you're talking about 4seven's photo, it's the same color on both lights. Just a different angle...


----------



## Marduke (Aug 31, 2008)

Is that a SS bezel version I see??


----------



## orcinus (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks like it. I was hoping the extra width in the head will be used for a wider reflector, but it seems it's just filled up with a bezel instead :shrug:


----------



## shomie911 (Aug 31, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Let's bring this thread back on topic



Looks great! I like the clip location too.

I think I'm going to get one. :twothumbs

I say more pics and info!


----------



## superflytnt (Aug 31, 2008)

orcinus said:


> Looks like it. I was hoping the extra width in the head will be used for a wider reflector, but it seems it's just filled up with a bezel instead :shrug:


 


I hear that. One of the few improvements I'd like on my D10 would be more throw. Oh well........................


----------



## manoloco (Aug 31, 2008)

hmmmm. looks like the head of the D20 might be compatible with the EX10 body  

Now that could be one great reason to get it depending on what the UI is, and what functions and features the light has...


----------



## BabyDoc (Aug 31, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Before speculation gets too out of hand - no it's not a "thrower" type of light.
> It's still compact and "pocketable." I never was a fan of having a light that
> makes an uncomfortable bulge in my pocket - at least not for edc
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, but I don't see a 2xAA light as being very pocketable. I have a L2D that gets carried very little because it is just too long to be a comfortable carry unless it is in its sheath on a belt. Perhaps the D20 in significantly shorter than the L2D? Will the D-20 fit in a shirt pocket with that pocket clip, like a D-10 could?

I am excited about an improved interface that perhaps fixes some issues that are bothersome to some people with the D10 (hopefully the D20 will now retain the user defined setting when doing the Max or Min shortcut; hopefully it won't get stuck at the top or the bottom of the ramp and require a second button push any longer.) However, IMO, even an improved interface, and possibly improved runtime won 't be a fair trade for the easy carriability of the D10, particularly since the D20 isn't promising significantly more brightness or throw. While I don't know all there is to know about this new model, personally, I would rather see an improved D10 with fixed interface, rather than a bigger D20 that doesn't seem to do a lot more.


----------



## shomie911 (Aug 31, 2008)

BabyDoc said:


> Sorry, but I don't see a 2xAA light as being very pocketable. I have a L2D that gets carried very little because it is just too long to be a comfortable carry unless it is in its sheath on a belt. Perhaps the D20 in significantly shorter than the L2D? Will the D-20 fit in a shirt pocket with that pocket clip, like a D-10 could?
> 
> I am excited about an improved interface that perhaps fixes some issues that are bothersome to some people with the D10 (hopefully the D20 will now retain the user defined setting when doing the Max or Min shortcut; hopefully it won't get stuck at the top or the bottom of the ramp and require a second button push any longer.) However, IMO, even an improved interface, and possibly improved runtime won 't be a fair trade for the easy carriability of the D10, particularly since the D20 isn't promising significantly more brightness or throw. While I don't know all there is to know about this new model, personally, I would rather see an improved D10 with fixed interface, rather than a bigger D20 that doesn't seem to do a lot more.



I'll be happy with a nice, long running, two AA flashlight from Nitecore.

I'm a huge fan of durability and runtime, so as long as it has the same output as the D10 I'm fine. 

Hopefully this light will turn out to be quite dependable and durable, which is what I require from of all of my lights.


----------



## Watchguy (Aug 31, 2008)

Gee, just when I was about to pull the trigger on an Olight T25 tactical. Anyone know how the D20 might compare?


----------



## shomie911 (Aug 31, 2008)

Watchguy said:


> Gee, just when I was about to pull the trigger on an Olight T25 tactical. Anyone know how the D20 might compare?



Take a D10 and add runtime.

Olights are supposed to be fairly rugged and dependable tools though, and I haven't heard anyone say anything bad about them.


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Sep 1, 2008)

Watchguy said:


> Gee, just when I was about to pull the trigger on an Olight T25 tactical. Anyone know how the D20 might compare?


 

*Get both* :devil:

Seriously, the T25 tactical is an awesome light.


----------



## youreacrab (Sep 1, 2008)

Watchguy said:


> Gee, just when I was about to pull the trigger on an Olight T25 tactical. Anyone know how the D20 might compare?



dude go for the t25-t
its a 2xAA throw monster with very bright spill


----------



## BentHeadTX (Sep 1, 2008)

I am going to get the D20,
From what I read, it will use an Osram Golden Dragon LED but the pic shows a Cree XR-E. Do both LEDs look the same or am I confused (again)??? 
Shame it will show up after I leave for flashlight testing overseas  My wife will mail it to me so life is good. 
My D10 rocks and really look forward to the 2AA version. The UI, PD, stainless steel bezel, larger head/longer throw, belt clip, longer runtime and brighter output make my Paypal account tense up.


----------



## Jarl (Sep 2, 2008)

BentHeadTX said:


> I am going to get the D20,
> From what I read, it will use an Osram Golden Dragon LED but the pic shows a Cree XR-E. Do both LEDs look the same or am I confused (again)???



The is a GDP version of the D10 and a cree version. Shown is the cree version of the D20, most likely there will also be a GDP version of it.


----------



## TONY M (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow, it sure looks a lot better than an L2D.


----------



## BrightIdeaOSU (Sep 2, 2008)

I think that the D20 it is more a competitor with the TK20 than the L2D; it is much more heavily built than the L2D, and it has (the equivalent to) a momentary switch.

I love my EX10, can't wait for this one, particularly if it has a slightly tighter hotspot for outdoor use. I was going to get a TK20 for this use, but I think I'll wait now.


----------



## qip (Sep 2, 2008)

is there an ETA on this are we 1-2 weeks away or months


----------



## jupello (Sep 3, 2008)

qip said:


> is there an ETA on this are we 1-2 weeks away or months



It should be on that 1-2 weeks range.. pretty accurately between the 1 and 2 weeks if nothing has changed. (there's ETA estimate couple pages back, and it was 2 weeks back then)


----------



## roymail (Sep 3, 2008)

Maybe it's just me, but it seems there's a renewed or surge in interest in the AA format, Perhaps that's due to improvement and efficiency in emitters and the use of NiMh and Lithium batteries.

Anyway, I'm glad to see all the recent offerings from Fenix, Olight and others.

Anyone agree?


----------



## climberkid (Sep 3, 2008)

Absolutely agree!


----------



## Jarl (Sep 3, 2008)

AA's rule


----------



## TONY M (Sep 3, 2008)

AA's all the way!


----------



## Gator762 (Sep 3, 2008)

roymail said:


> Maybe it's just me, but it seems there's a renewed or surge in interest in the AA format, Perhaps that's due to improvement and efficiency in emitters and the use of NiMh and Lithium batteries.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad to see all the recent offerings from Fenix, Olight and others.
> 
> Anyone agree?



I applaud the renewed AA interest. I was about to pull the trigger on an AA thrower now I need to wait and see about this and the mystery Battery Junction light.

Now with the LSD cells and efficiency in emitters AA seems to make a lot of sense. It certainly makes sense from a marketing standpoint with the price of CR123 cells in B&M stores.


----------



## BrightIdeaOSU (Sep 3, 2008)

Now that you can get more light out of 3V than you could out of 6V three years ago, why not go back to AA?

They are cheap, plentiful, and easy to use. They also don't explode violently, and the latest round of NIMH batteries are pretty impressive, far better than alkies.


----------



## h2oflyer (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm new here but I have to ask ! What are all these different PD versions

gonna do that the NDI and Extreme can't do ? I'm talking light output and

carryability.


----------



## jupello (Sep 4, 2008)

h2oflyer said:


> I'm new here but I have to ask ! What are all these different PD versions gonna do that the NDI and Extreme can't do ? I'm talking light output and carryability.



They might have little less resistance between the battery and the circuitboard.. and it should allow the flashlights to be designed couple millimeters shorter too. But nothing significant on output&carryability in my opinion.
It is advertised as being more reliable switching mechanism than traditional switches tho.


----------



## zven (Sep 5, 2008)

h2oflyer said:


> I'm new here but I have to ask ! What are all these different PD versions
> 
> gonna do that the NDI and Extreme can't do ? I'm talking light output and
> 
> carryability.



In terms of output and carryability, I wouldn't expect a huge, noticeable, or even any difference between the SPD and other NiteCore lights. The SPD lights are great because of their UI - it can be a twisty, momentary, or clicky. Add to that full brightness ramping and memory of the last setting used, all while keeping the UI simple and intuitive, and you've got a winner.

And as to the D20, I'm very curious about this thing. I have to admit I'm very tempted to get one of these to use as my main AA light, and an EX10 to use as a compact light.


----------



## qip (Sep 5, 2008)

oh and 4-7s ask them not to put any printing on it, just keep it clean :thumbsup:


----------



## BrightIdeaOSU (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, "Nitecore D20 7777" would be fine. Just avoid any four line epics unless it is poetry.

But soft, what light through yonder window breaks?
It is the east, and Juliet is the sun.
Arise, fair sun, and kill the envious moon,
Who is already sick and pale with grief


----------



## orcinus (Sep 5, 2008)

BrightIdeaOSU said:


> Well, "Nitecore D20 7777" would be fine. Just avoid any four line epics unless it is poetry.
> 
> But soft, what light through yonder window breaks?
> It is the east, and Juliet is the sun.
> ...



In case of Nitecore it would probably look more something like this:

Warning, strong light strong light strong light?
Warning strong light, strong light.
Warning, strong light, warning strong light,
Warning strong light warning strong light.


----------



## foxtrot29 (Sep 5, 2008)

orcinus said:


> In case of Nitecore it would probably look more something like this:
> 
> Warning, strong light strong light strong light?
> Warning strong light, strong light.
> ...



I was glad when my NDI didn't come with that on the head.


----------



## foxtrot29 (Sep 5, 2008)

roymail said:


> Maybe it's just me, but it seems there's a renewed or surge in interest in the AA format, Perhaps that's due to improvement and efficiency in emitters and the use of NiMh and Lithium batteries.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad to see all the recent offerings from Fenix, Olight and others.
> 
> Anyone agree?



Now if only Surefire would jump on that bandwagon with a high output LED...


----------



## Jarl (Sep 5, 2008)

lol, I'm sure surefire and AA's has been discussed 100 times.

Just no.


Personally I'm waiting for a proper AA thrower.


----------



## Toons (Sep 6, 2008)

Like the bezel, the clip and the 2AA! 

Does the head rotate twisty style for on and off?

Toons ~ _[highlight]"Give me throw"[/highlight]_

edit: just started from the top and looks like I can answer my own question 



4sevens said:


> BTW, it's an addition to the SmartPD line with it's characteristic piston and
> three-in-one interface


----------



## BrightIdeaOSU (Sep 8, 2008)

ETA? :candle:


----------



## jag-engr (Sep 8, 2008)

dracodoc said:


> Please, please, the only simplest change needed for the UI:
> jump to max or min by shortcut, turn it off then turn it on come back to preset level. The concept is as clear as possible: turn it on, preset. double click - min, press hold - max. Period. You don't have to ramp again after every shortcut jump.
> Many people suggest double click to min, then double click back to preset, which is unnecessary complicated. And, if you double click to min, turn it off, then you turn it on after several days, how do you return to preset? You have to think: did I use min so I double click or did I use max so I press and hold?


 
I like this suggestion! To get the extra programming capacity, some of the 100 possible settings could be eliminated on the higher end. On the lower end, the increase in brightness is dramatic, but toward the higher end it's harder to tell when it's done ramping. Make the light output be linear in terms of perceived brightness instead of lumens.

If some of the higher settings were removed, the light could have a full range of, say, 50 settings with slightly slower ramping and no one could tell the difference. This would free up some programming space to allow for a saved level.


----------



## 4sevens (Sep 8, 2008)

BrightIdeaOSU said:


> ETA? :candle:


No specific ETA yet but they are in the final phases of production.


jag-engr said:


> I like this suggestion! To get the extra programming capacity, some of the 100 possible settings could be eliminated on the higher end. On the lower end, the increase in brightness is dramatic, but toward the higher end it's harder to tell when it's done ramping. Make the light output be linear in terms of perceived brightness instead of lumens.
> 
> If some of the higher settings were removed, the light could have a full range of, say, 50 settings with slightly slower ramping and no one could tell the difference. This would free up some programming space to allow for a saved level.


Thanks for the suggestion! Keep in mind that the ramping as it is now is 
non-linear already. I will make sure this feedback gets to the programmers


----------



## climberkid (Sep 8, 2008)

have i already said that im excited to be on the waiting list? cuz i am


----------



## BrightIdeaOSU (Sep 8, 2008)

climberkid said:


> have i already said that im excited to be on the waiting list? cuz i am



Yes, especially if it uses the Nitecore Extreme reflector, .

If it's backward compatible with the EX10 body, that's just gravy.


----------



## liquidsix (Sep 8, 2008)

4sevens said:


> No specific ETA yet but they are in the final phases of production.
> Thanks for the suggestion! Keep in mind that the ramping as it is now is
> non-linear already. I will make sure this feedback gets to the programmers



So does this mean that the D20 could possibly have a different UI than the D10/EX10? I can make suggestions! But then we've already done that to death sooo....


----------



## netprince (Sep 8, 2008)

I am looking for my first real light (I have a number of cheapo models), and I found this thread, looks very interesting to me as well... 

How do you get on the waiting list?


----------



## TOTC (Sep 8, 2008)

dracodoc said:


> Please, please, the only simplest change needed for the UI:
> jump to max or min by shortcut, turn it off then turn it on come back to preset level. The concept is as clear as possible: turn it on, preset. double click - min, press hold - max. Period. You don't have to ramp again after every shortcut jump.
> Many people suggest double click to min, then double click back to preset, which is unnecessary complicated. And, if you double click to min, turn it off, then you turn it on after several days, how do you return to preset? You have to think: did I use min so I double click or did I use max so I press and hold?


I like this idea too, for what it's worth


----------



## e747 (Sep 8, 2008)

netprince said:


> How do you get on the waiting list?



Try this Link https://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=93&products_id=550


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Sep 9, 2008)

climberkid said:


> have i already said that im excited to be on the waiting list? cuz i am


 

Me too!!! I pre-ordered days ago. Looking forward to this light.


----------



## orcinus (Sep 9, 2008)

BrightIdeaOSU said:


> Yes, especially if it uses the Nitecore Extreme reflector, .
> 
> If it's backward compatible with the EX10 body, that's just gravy.



Not likely on either account:

1. The head _is_ wider than the one in D10, but the bezel is thicker, so it seems the reflector is exactly the same
2. If D10 isn't compatible with EX10, i don't see how could D20 be...


----------



## BrightIdeaOSU (Sep 9, 2008)

orcinus said:


> Not likely on either account:
> 
> 1. The head _is_ wider than the one in D10, but the bezel is thicker, so it seems the reflector is exactly the same
> 2. If D10 isn't compatible with EX10, i don't see how could D20 be...



Yes, but comparing the distance between the edge of the reflector and the Q5, it appears to be a longer distance than I see with my EX10, which has the D10 reflector. It looks to be about as wide as the Extreme reflector, if you compare photographs. Compare this picture of the Extreme:






With this picture of the D20:






As for the presumed EX10/D20 compatibility, consider; both the EX10 and (apparently) the D20 have the female thread on the body, and the male thread on the head. Further, the diameter of the tube looks like it is larger and heavier than the D10; why not use the same puck as the EX10 and save manufacturing steps? 

By the way, are you this Orcinus? http://dneiwert.blogspot.com/ If so, I like your blog.


----------



## BrightIdeaOSU (Sep 10, 2008)

Looks like pre-orders for the D20 are now up at the 4Sevens store, under Nitecore. . . I got mine in.  Don't forget CPF8!


----------



## 4sevens (Sep 15, 2008)

Sorry no updates yet. But heres a tall pic to hold you over for now


----------



## 276 (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks Nice!!!


----------



## Axion (Sep 15, 2008)

You're just teasing us now!


----------



## TONY M (Sep 15, 2008)

Awww c'mon, more, more, more please!


----------



## Raytech (Sep 15, 2008)

I just put in my order too. As well as another D10 since I lost my D10 this morning. I didn't notice I had put my Fenix P3D holster with the D10 in it upside down on my belt until I reached for my cell phone and felt an empty holster. Doh!


----------



## orcinus (Sep 15, 2008)

BrightIdeaOSU said:


> Yes, but comparing the distance between the edge of the reflector and the Q5, it appears to be a longer distance than I see with my EX10, which has the D10 reflector. It looks to be about as wide as the Extreme reflector, if you compare photographs.



Hmmm... The D20 reflector still looks narrower to me (taking the angle of the shot into account). But you might be right.



BrightIdeaOSU said:


> By the way, are you this Orcinus? http://dneiwert.blogspot.com/ If so, I like your blog.



Nope, sorry 
(coincidentally, i'm a semi-freelance journalist too, but on another continent and i mostly deal with ICT and business related themes)


----------



## wacbzz (Sep 16, 2008)

Please 4Sevens, more info...

I just bought a D10 and love it. And I would love the extended runtime that I am supposing will come with a 2AA setup. But I am also looking at the "new" LD20. That light looks great in every way to me. And it's cheaper (I know, just slightly, _but still_...) and than the D20 will be. I am ok though with paying a little higher price for what will potentially be better _for me_. Specs would help out greatly with this decision.

So, will the D20 have the same output as the D10 but run for longer? Will the *very annoying* whine of my D10 disappear with the new D20?


----------



## EntropyQ3 (Sep 16, 2008)

4sevens said:


> I always tell folks who go on multi-day hikes - a flashlight that has run out
> of juice is much worse than a large rock in your backpack. A rock you
> can toss at any time to lighten your load. A dead flashlight you could never
> toss without costing you. It's dead weight you have to carry all the way
> ...



I'm late to the party, but I had to quote this as some of the most sensible writing I've seen on CPF ever. 
Even if I have more L2Ds than I can claim I need, I may have to buy this light on the strength of those words alone - they have to be supported.


----------



## tsask (Sep 16, 2008)

EntropyQ3 said:


> I'm late to the party, but I had to quote this as some of the most sensible writing I've seen on CPF ever.
> Even if I have more L2Ds than I can claim I need, I may have to buy this light on the strength of those words alone - they have to be supported.


once you have experienced the excellent customer service from 4Sevens you'll be a very happy customer!


----------



## 4sevens (Sep 16, 2008)

EntropyQ3 said:


> I'm late to the party, but I had to quote this as some of the most sensible writing I've seen on CPF ever.
> Even if I have more L2Ds than I can claim I need, I may have to buy this light on the strength of those words alone - they have to be supported.





tsask said:


> once you have experienced the excellent customer service from 4Sevens you'll be a very happy customer!


Thanks for your kind comments! You made my day - more like my week!


----------



## OrchidLight (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey 4sevens - I am particularly interested in this light. Do you know if it will have the same recommendation as the Fenix L2D Q5 where it shouldn't be on turbo for more than 15 minutes? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Jarl (Sep 17, 2008)

Please do a search on the L2D/turbo thing. It really isn't an issue.


----------



## etc (Sep 17, 2008)

I've come to realize that 2xAA format is my favorite.

Can this lite do 200 lumens?


----------



## BrightIdeaOSU (Sep 18, 2008)

etc said:


> I've come to realize that 2xAA format is my favorite.
> 
> Can this lite do 200 lumens?



I'm sure it will be brighter than some of the cheaper "200 lumen" lights on the market right now (the EX10 already is), but I don't think he will be making the brightness too much more than the EX10 at 120 declared lumens. I guess we will have to wait and see!


----------



## Marduke (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm still crossing my fingers for some all-white light to have Photon's "Freedom" UI


----------



## Burgess (Sep 18, 2008)

Great idea, Marduke !


Me too.


+1


:twothumbs
_


----------



## Lucky Strike (Sep 24, 2008)

any update on when this thing will be officially released?


----------



## Lucky Strike (Sep 24, 2008)

Guess not...trying to decide between a D10 and D20 but i don't want to preorder a D20 if it's still a month away from being sold


----------



## cheetokhan (Sep 24, 2008)

Lucky Strike said:


> Guess not...trying to decide between a D10 and D20 but i don't want to preorder a D20 if it's still a month away from being sold



I'm looking forward to the EX20, dual cr123 model. 4Sevens said it will be out "around the end of this year".
I may go ahead and get the D20 also, cuz I really like this Piston Drive design.


----------



## Lucky Strike (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm way too impatient...just ordered a D10. Guess i'll pick up a D20 depending on how much i like the D10 when it gets here.


----------



## Burgess (Sep 24, 2008)

Yep !


That's pretty much how it works ! ! !



_


----------



## loanshark (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm gonna warn you lucky strike, Nightcores don't die, they multiply!! You can't have just one.

I'd even say they're worse than cigarettes.


----------



## Optik49 (Sep 25, 2008)

I want more INFO


----------



## tx101 (Sep 26, 2008)

Just on the strength of the D10, I just preordered a D20, it should be a great light


----------



## AN/MPQ-53 (Sep 26, 2008)

Additional information on Nitecore D20 now posted on Nitecore.com


----------



## brunt_sp (Sep 26, 2008)

It looks good. I see they are quoting 180 torch lumens. I wonder why the EX10 was made to produce only 130 torch lumens from the same 3 volts.


----------



## orcinus (Sep 26, 2008)

Current limitations and heat? :shrug:


----------



## jupello (Sep 26, 2008)

orcinus said:


> Current limitations and heat? :shrug:



I don't think its the current limitations if Fenix P2D can do the 180lumens with the same battery and led.. but heat maybe.

Anyways, the brightness issue should be covered with the 180lumens in D20.. now I'm waiting for some comparison beamshots..


----------



## orcinus (Sep 26, 2008)

Kehm... Neither Fenix's, nor Nitecore's lumen claims are particularly trustworthy, but in a pinch, i'd trust Nitecore more.

Fenix's 180 lumens are closer to 130-ish lumens.


----------



## houtex (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## etc (Sep 26, 2008)

How many lumens (officially)?


----------



## jag-engr (Sep 26, 2008)

brunt_sp said:


> I see they are quoting 180 torch lumens. I wonder why the EX10 was made to produce only 130 torch lumens from the same 3 volts.


 


orcinus said:


> Current limitations and heat? :shrug:


 



jupello said:


> I don't think its the current limitations if Fenix P2D can do the 180lumens with the same battery and led.. but heat maybe.


 
The P2D/L2D gets pretty hot if you run it on turbo for very long. I think that you are only supposed to do so for about 10-15 minutes. This promotional picture indicates an "improved heatsink design".

The EX10 does not heat up much at 130 lumens, but it seems like another factor was runtime at max power. The D20 will have 3 volts, but a lot more capacity than the EX10.

On another note, this picture shows an interesting view of the clip attachment. Maybe this is old news, but it's the first time I've seen it.

This picture shows a nice relative size comparison.


----------



## Marduke (Sep 26, 2008)

etc said:


> How many lumens (officially)?



180 torch lumens for 1.5 hours, 2 lumen low for 150 hours, 256 levels total.


----------



## orcinus (Sep 26, 2008)

I officially revoke my previous opinion on D20's looks.
From the small teasers i thought it'll look weird and uglyish, but i actually like the way it looks now i've seen the full shots.  

It's a bit larger than i expected, though.


----------



## EngrPaul (Sep 26, 2008)

I agree. It's beautiful.


----------



## pedrosa (Sep 26, 2008)

I saw these run times on the nitecore website.....

Maximum output is 180 lumens for about 1.5 hours (then the brightness declines to 50%)
Minimum output is 2 lumens (1%) for about 150 hours (then the brightness declines to 50%)

My question is how reliable are they? Based on your past experience of nitecore (as mine is none considering i don't own one and this would be my first).

Do you reckon that in reality the 180 Lumens would really only run for say an hour or so? Also is there any way to judge/guestimate what sort of runtime 100 lumens would have, or say 50 lumens? 

I do realise this may be a silly question as the only way to know is by doing tests but i'm quite impressed with the D20 stats that im seriously thinking of putting my order in before they all go! :mecry:

Cheers all


----------



## Lucky Strike (Sep 26, 2008)

Damn...looks good and that was what i was wanting for the lumens rating. Kind of wish I would have waited....but then again that'll likely be too long for me to want to carry in my pocket every day. So i guess i'm glad i got the D10 and also will need to get a D20.....who'd a thunk it.


----------



## cheetokhan (Sep 26, 2008)

That is one very nice looking light, but I don't really like 2-AA size lights, so I think I'll hold out for the EX20, 2-CR123 version. 
But that D20 sure is nice looking........
And I have lots of rechargeable AA batteries.........
And I really like the Piston Drive interface..........


----------



## 276 (Sep 26, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## climberkid (Sep 26, 2008)

cheetokhan said:


> That is one very nice looking light, but I don't really like 2-AA size lights, so I think I'll hold out for the EX20, 2-CR123 version.
> But that D20 sure is nice looking........
> And I have lots of rechargeable AA batteries.........
> And I really like the Piston Drive interface..........



well what on earth are you waiting for? :shrug: lol


----------



## etc (Sep 26, 2008)

Looks more interesting than new Fenix lites.. I am specifically looking for a 2xAA lite to completely my M60-ed Surefire 9P. Great lite, but questionable for EDC. I need something AA-compatible anyway. 

Questions:

How does the UI work? How do you change/set modes?

What is this new piston design, is it more reliable than the old clickie?

Beamshots?


----------



## cheetokhan (Sep 26, 2008)

etc said:


> Looks more interesting than new Fenix lites.. I am specifically looking for a 2xAA lite to completely my M60-ed Surefire 9P. Great lite, but questionable for EDC. I need something AA-compatible anyway.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...



Watch this video to learn all about the UI.
I like the PD system much better than a normal switch, but not everyone feels that same way.


----------



## RA40 (Sep 26, 2008)

I step back from the forums and all these new goodies. 
Must have control.....fail. :naughty:


----------



## etc (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting the video, looks real interesting.

Is the PD more reliable than other forms of on/off switches?


----------



## Marduke (Sep 27, 2008)

etc said:


> Thanks for posting the video, looks real interesting.
> 
> Is the PD more reliable than other forms of on/off switches?



That's the idea. No mechanical parts to break, and greater reliability with the electrical contact area.


----------



## cheetokhan (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm not sure. I would expect it to be more reliable and longer lasting since it does not carry the relatively high currents that a regular switch does, but I've seen a couple of posts from people having problems with their lights not responding properly. 
I just like it better because it's a flat, solid, metal disk with very short travel. It just feels very smooth and solid to my thumb; not squishy or crunchy like some rubber covered switches. Not everyone agrees, but, to me, it just feels better, smoother, higher quality.


----------



## etc (Sep 27, 2008)

Even after watching it on youtube, I still "don't get it".

Does it move the whole battery forward so it touches the contact on the circuit board?
And how does it "click" back? You push on it again and it turns off?


----------



## Marduke (Sep 27, 2008)

The battery is in constant contact. The sleeve around the battery is pushed towards the head, which completes the circuit. The on/off and ramping functions is controlled entirely via an electronic switch, not mechanical.


----------



## 276 (Sep 27, 2008)

Whens this coming out again??


----------



## etc (Sep 27, 2008)

Interesting concept.


----------



## Lite_me (Sep 27, 2008)

etc said:


> Interesting concept.


Nope, it's an absolute reality.


----------



## carrot (Sep 27, 2008)

No, this goes far beyond concept. It is a tried and proven design in the latest McGizmo lights and now in the SmartPD which licenses Don's design. You can read more about the PD and SmartPD in my guide...
http://cpf.carrot.googlepages.com/flashlight_guide#switches


----------



## tygger (Sep 27, 2008)

Pre-ordered this week. With my D10 (and soon D20) the only problem now is deciding what to do with my other lights. :shrug:


----------



## climberkid (Sep 27, 2008)

276 said:


> Whens this coming out again??



According to what Matt told me on Wed..... "The D20 is still in production. We didnt expect too many people to find and order it. Should be here soon"

he should have known we would find it.....


----------



## tx101 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ive just read a post in another forum from someone who says that they are Nitecore UK. The person states that the D20 is being released this week and that their D20s are enroute.
Is this true ???


----------



## BrightIdeaOSU (Sep 27, 2008)

What is this in this image:







Stainless steel tail button?! If that is accurate, I'm downright excited; this should be one tough light with a steel tube inside of it. Should improve the circuit and the heat management as well. 

I'll try EDCing this one, for a few days at least until I go back to my EX10.  And I think it will work; I have one of Don's 27lt lights, with a similar clip design, and I carried it for a while; sure it was thick, but the clip on the tail let you hang it on the outside of your pants, or clip it on your pack, or your belt. I still use that light regularly, and the clip location is one of the things that sold me on this one.


----------



## 4sevens (Sep 27, 2008)

I'll have an announcement up in cpfm soon. I've just been away at the 
interbike trade show and had not been able to put it together. My guy back
in the office who will make the announcements is still in training 

I'm told a shipment of D20's are already enroute. 

The stainless steel parts in the head AND the tail will make this light very 
robust, strengthening the premium 7075 alloy used in the body. This light is
going to :rock:


----------



## GeneralTsao (Sep 27, 2008)

I apologize for not having followed the thread, my only question is whether it'll be a 2xCR123 version. It sure looks very sexy but can't help think about being even more sexy by being a tad shorter and fatter.


----------



## tx101 (Sep 27, 2008)

4sevens said:


> I'll have an announcement up in cpfm soon. I've just been away at the
> interbike trade show and had not been able to put it together. My guy back
> in the office who will make the announcements is still in training
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update :twothumbs


----------



## cheetokhan (Sep 27, 2008)

GeneralTsao said:


> I apologize for not having followed the thread, my only question is whether it'll be a 2xCR123 version. It sure looks very sexy but can't help think about being even more sexy by being a tad shorter and fatter.



I asked 4sevens about a dual CR123 version in another thread and he said there is one coming by the end of the year. It will be the EX20.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow, I'm liking this. It could be my first new light purchase in over 3 months! I await the reviews!

I like the clip! Hopefully a trit slotted piston will be available if not initially in the near future.
I am curious since there isn't much info out... will this light be a Q5, Osram GDP or offered in both?


----------



## 4sevens (Sep 27, 2008)

PhantomPhoton said:


> Wow, I'm liking this. It could be my first new light purchase in over 3 months! I await the reviews!
> 
> I like the clip! Hopefully a trit slotted piston will be available if not initially in the near future.
> I am curious since there isn't much info out... will this light be a Q5, Osram GDP or offered in both?


Cree XR-E Q5. The Osram GDP is still on a trial basis for the EX10 and D10.


----------



## Axion (Sep 27, 2008)

4 sevens:

When the EX20 come out what level of output are you aiming for and will it take 18650's?

For the D20 and the EX20, how big is the reflector. The bezel diameter is quite a bit larger then either the L2D of the EX10. If the reflector is similarly larger I'll be very excited.


----------



## Cheesy (Sep 27, 2008)

etc said:


> Even after watching it on youtube, I still "don't get it".
> 
> Does it move the whole battery forward so it touches the contact on the circuit board?
> And how does it "click" back? You push on it again and it turns off?



There is a cutaway here on NiteCore's site that may help.


Kev.


----------



## GeneralTsao (Sep 28, 2008)

cheetokhan said:


> I asked 4sevens about a dual CR123 version in another thread and he said there is one coming by the end of the year. It will be the EX20.


 
Thank You for the heads up, i'll just keep waiting!!


----------



## Unclemonkey (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey Matt, Will there be any introductory offers/savings for cpf'ers?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm kinda confused as to how the momentary function works. Is Max the only level of output that can be used in momentary, or is the last used (memorized) the level of output that is used for momentary?


----------



## lumenlover2 (Sep 28, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I'm kinda confused as to how the momentary function works. Is Max the only level of output that can be used in momentary, or is the last used (memorized) the level of output that is used for momentary?


 

...last used. so any level is possible as momentary.


----------



## Cheesy (Sep 28, 2008)

lumenlover2 said:


> ...last used. so any level is possible as momentary.



That depends on how you use the momentary, if you hold it in for more than 1/2 sec it goes to high.


Kev.


----------



## orcinus (Sep 28, 2008)

No it doesn't.
That would happen if you were to push the piston all the way, then release a bit (halfway), then push again all the way and keep it for more than half a sec.


----------



## Cheesy (Sep 28, 2008)

orcinus said:


> No it doesn't.
> That would happen if you were to push the piston all the way, then release a bit (halfway), then push again all the way and keep it for more than half a sec.



From the PDF user manual, bottom of page 5:







Kev.


----------



## orcinus (Sep 28, 2008)

Ah, sorry...

That's if you push it quickly all the way, straight away.
If you push it just until it activates, it stays in the mode you've left it (until you release the plunger).


----------



## TOTC (Sep 28, 2008)

orcinus said:


> That's if you push it quickly all the way, straight away.
> If you push it just until it activates, it stays in the mode you've left it (until you release the plunger).


I've actually found this depends on your light (and possibly the piston, its spring, or how loose you keep the head).
With my D10 it used to be practically impossible to use momentary without it jumping to high: I would have to try very very hard and I usually wouldn't succeed.
Then I switched over to my Trit Piston and when I changed the spring over I don't know if I unknowingly modified the spring or whether it just dropped into the piston slightly differently but now the action feels distinctly different... more like a two-stage trigger than a single-stage (for you firearm guys). Now I can use momentary with the programmed level relatively easily, or smash it a little harder for high.

Still, depending on how your D10 or EX10 comes, I wouldn't count on it being easy to stay in your defined level in momentary.

Now the D20, on the other hand, may be different since tweaks in the UI were mentioned (at least I thought so).


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. I think I need the D20!


----------



## Gator762 (Sep 28, 2008)

It does look pretty sweet though, I might have to order one. Actually, it looks like they kinda ripped off the L2D... Move the knurling to the middle, add a SS bezel, clip and some fins on the head and there ya go. I guess it's good, because I like aesthetics of the L2D, and it looks like a tasteful pimping out of it, most of the additions are for better function. 

It could be a nice TEOTWAWKI light... Few questions:
1. How much current draw when it's not being used?
2. Can the tailcap be used as a lockout so it's not draining the battery in standby?


----------



## TOTC (Sep 28, 2008)

Gator762 said:


> 2. Can the tailcap be used as a lockout so it's not draining the battery in standby?


You don't need to lock it out to prevent current drain: simply loosen the head so that the light is in "momentary" mode. There is no current draw in this mode. The current draw only comes in when you tighten the whole unit to "clickie" mode.

This way, you still have instant momentary access with no current drain, but a twist of the head will activate constant/clickie mode.


----------



## 251 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Nitecore D20 is shipping...*

Just got the email with USPS tracking, so it should land on Friday. FYI ordered it on 8/28/08, even before 2xAA was confirmed. Am really looking forward to this light! WOOT!!


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Nitecore ND20 is shipping...*

Huzzah! First light i've been interested in fora couple months. Hoefully there will be a review up by the end ofthe weekend.


----------



## jag-engr (Oct 1, 2008)

Cheesy said:


> That depends on how you use the momentary, if you hold it in for more than 1/2 sec it goes to high.


 


orcinus said:


> That's if you push it quickly all the way, straight away. If you push it just until it activates, it stays in the mode you've left it (until you release the plunger).


 
Orcinus, you're right! I'd given up on momentary mode because it took too much force to activate and inevitably ended up ramping or jumping to high — apparently because I was using it wrong. After trying what you recommended, I discovered a whole new level of functionality to my EX10!

I also remembered a post by 4sevens where he recommended tightening the light in momentary/twisty until it just came on, tightening it another 1/8 of a turn, and then using it in clicky mode. The path of travel is longer, so the light feels a little different, but the switch is much "softer" and considerably easier to operate!

_I should be getting a D10 GDP in the mail within the next hour. This doesn't necessarily relate to this thread, I just wanted to share._


----------



## orcinus (Oct 1, 2008)

jag-engr said:


> _I should be getting a D10 GDP in the mail within the next hour. This doesn't necessarily relate to this thread, I just wanted to share._



Congrats!


----------



## Gator762 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hrm... Hopefully someone knows if the threads at this one are a little thicker at the head. After reading the "thread popped off" thread, and seeing the pics, I'd like to see if they added a little more meat in that area before ordering.


----------



## climberkid (Oct 1, 2008)

rumor is they ship out in the morning......:nana:


----------



## 4sevens (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm checking out the first batch that has come in and they are quite 
impressive! IMHO it has the most solid look and feel than any other 2xAA 
light. And believe me, I've handled my share of 2xAA's. It's a tad heavier
than most, but with all the details in the body it fits the genre. It feels like
a manly flashlight  

I'm in the process of uploading some pictures I snapped before I headed home
for the day...






There should be a total of 33 uploading right now...
http://chows.smugmug.com/gallery/6125923_7ZSR3#385324072_EZtuB

The pictures make the finish look like black, but they are the darkest olive
I've ever seen. There are not variations in the dark olive finish (at least
on mine). The finish is immaculate.

The raised parts near the tail along with the flip make it fit comfortably in
my hand as if it was designed that way 

The smattering of knurling in the mid-section is just enough to be functional
without affecting the other lines in the body.

The business end is larger than I'd imagine. Quite appropriate for a flashlight
of this size. 

The beam is improved over previous lights. The typical intense hot-spot is
now more spread out with a very intense spot in the middle. I like it a lot.

Anyway, thats enough for now


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your excitement with pictures, we're really looking forward to this light! :buddies:


----------



## TOTC (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pics: looks like a neat light.

I gotta say: I'm disappointed with how the clip attachment came out. The screws are very exposed at the sides: looks very unfinished


----------



## 4sevens (Oct 2, 2008)

It functions just fine. It's the same clip tooling as for the D10 and EX10.
It's quite securely installed.


----------



## Gator762 (Oct 2, 2008)

Are the threads thicker? Just worried a little about the durability now... I'd assume it carries the improvements from the earlier D10/EX10, but you know what they say about assumptions. 

Busticated light from thin threads:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/208460


----------



## 4sevens (Oct 2, 2008)

The threads and walls are several times thicker than the D10/EX10.
It's not built to be EDC/as light as possible - it's built to be a duty light.


----------



## michelkenny (Oct 2, 2008)

4sevens said:


> The threads and walls are several times thicker than the D10/EX10.
> It's not built to be EDC/as light as possible - it's built to be a duty light.



A clubbin' light!


----------



## 4sevens (Oct 2, 2008)

A couple other shots that finished uploading


----------



## kuprith (Oct 2, 2008)

nice pics. thanks for sharing


----------



## bill_n_opus (Oct 2, 2008)

You ******* ... ordered.


----------



## climberkid (Oct 3, 2008)

YAY!!! in the mail today. too bad those lockbacks are on backorder. it sucks you guys have to ship my stuff separately. but thanks.....for the millionth time!


----------



## phenwick (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll admit I haven't read the complete thread, so if this has been discussed I apologize.

Does anyone plan on going clipless when they get theirs? I know there was a demand for them on the D10s, but everyones taste varies.

It strikes me as being more streamlined and having cleaner lines without the clip, especially this light.


----------



## Axion (Oct 3, 2008)

After having my L2D roll off a table and land bezel first on the tile floor (luckily the damage was minor) the I do not want anymore lights that can roll. As soon as they are available I'll probably get a clip for my EX10.


----------



## Gator762 (Oct 3, 2008)

Axion said:


> After having my L2D roll off a table and land bezel first on the tile floor (luckily the damage was minor) the I do not want anymore lights that can roll. As soon as they are available I'll probably get a clip for my EX10.



Attach the lanyard, or simply some thread tied in the lanyard holes will do it. Not the best, but works.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Oct 3, 2008)

I would remove the clip from the D20, but sure would like one for my D10.


----------



## Raytech (Oct 3, 2008)

These photos are killing me! Please ship my order 4sevens order no. 46703


----------



## TITAN1833 (Oct 3, 2008)

Gator762 said:


> Attach the lanyard, or simply some thread tied in the lanyard holes will do it. Not the best, but works.


I found this helps,get a thick o-ring and carefully cut some notches around the circumference,there no roll.:twothumbs:


----------



## tx101 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow ... the D20 looks bigger than I thought, either that or 4sevens has small hands


----------



## Marduke (Oct 3, 2008)

Yucca Patrol said:


> I would remove the clip from the D20, but sure would like one for my D10.



Lucky for you they are interchangeable.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Oct 3, 2008)

Newbie poster here. Been lurking this thread for the past few weeks. I'm strongly considering the D20 as my first "real" flashlight (an upgrade from my trusty 2-year old LED Mini Maglite).

Anyway, one question: what are the UI improvements that were mentioned earlier in the thread?


----------



## 4sevens (Oct 3, 2008)

Marduke said:


> Lucky for you they are interchangeable.


Not quite. The clip is the same part but the ss backing is a different angle
curve. So you can't just take it off one and put it on another.


----------



## Marduke (Oct 3, 2008)

the.Mtn.Man said:


> Newbie poster here. Been lurking this thread for the past few weeks. I'm strongly considering the D20 as my first "real" flashlight (an upgrade from my trusty 2-year old LED Mini Maglite).
> 
> Anyway, one question: what are the UI improvements that were mentioned earlier in the thread?



Reverse ramping when at min or max. Not sure if there are others.


----------



## jupello (Oct 3, 2008)

D20 vs. Fenix L2D beamshots would be really interesting to see..


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Oct 3, 2008)

Marduke said:


> Reverse ramping when at min or max. Not sure if there are others.


Oh, is that it? Well, 4sevens did way it wasn't anything dramatic. Thanks for the answer. I'm hoping to order in a week or two.


----------



## Screwball (Oct 3, 2008)

Will somebody please tell me that I need the D10 it is ideal for my edc the D20 is far too big and I have no use for it.Save your money for the D10 do not get the D20.It's not working I really want the D20


----------



## Raytech (Oct 3, 2008)

Screwball said:


> Will somebody please tell me that I need the D10 it is ideal for my edc the D20 is far too big and I have no use for it.Save your money for the D10 do not get the D20.It's not working I really want the D20


 
Get Both! end the conflict


----------



## Screwball (Oct 3, 2008)

Raytech said:


> Get Both! end the conflict


I wouldn't have time to use either SWMBO would kill me .The D20 would find itself as part of my anatomy sideways :mecry:


----------



## climberkid (Oct 3, 2008)

the.Mtn.Man said:


> Newbie poster here. Been lurking this thread for the past few weeks. I'm strongly considering the D20 as my first "real" flashlight (an upgrade from my trusty 2-year old LED Mini Maglite).
> 
> Anyway, one question: what are the UI improvements that were mentioned earlier in the thread?


the one that i know of is an improvement on the ramping up and down. on the current ex10's and D10's when you ramp up or down, it remembers the direction you were ramping. so if you were ramping up but then decide to jump straight to the high setting and wanted to ramp down again, you would have to push and hold it....then push and hold it again to switch directions. so what was said about it being fixed is that it recognizes when its at the lowest and highest settings so it automatically switches ramping directions to go the opposite direction than where you are. if that doesnt make sense let me know and i will try to rephrase it....

Edit: while it took me a year to type this novel someone else answered. lol joy


----------



## Alloy Addict (Oct 3, 2008)

Screwball said:


> I wouldn't have time to use either SWMBO would kill me .The D20 would find itself as part of my anatomy sideways :mecry:



Well, in that case you had better get the D10 since it is smaller.

Besides, the D10 might be less noticeable by SWMBO, unless she is very observant. Of course locking yourself in a dark room or running around the yard with a flashlight for "no reason" is a dead give away.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Oct 3, 2008)

Screwball said:


> Will somebody please tell me that I need the D10 it is ideal for my edc the D20 is far too big and I have no use for it.Save your money for the D10 do not get the D20.It's not working I really want the D20


The D20 is around a 1/2 to 3/4 inches shorter than my Mini Maglite LED which is almost permanently attached to my hip, so I suspect it will serve me just fine as an every-day-carry (provided I can find a suitable belt pouch, since it apparently doesn't come with one).

climberkid:
Thanks for the effort, even if you did get beaten to the punch. :twothumbs


----------



## TONY M (Oct 3, 2008)

jupello said:


> D20 vs. Fenix L2D beamshots would be really interesting to see..


 +1 Hehe.
IMHO the D10 looks better than the L2D too if it matters.


----------



## litetube (Oct 3, 2008)

*already said*


----------



## Screwball (Oct 3, 2008)

the.Mtn.Man said:


> The D20 is around a 1/2 to 3/4 inches shorter than my Mini Maglite LED which is almost permanently attached to my hip, so I suspect it will serve me just fine as an every-day-carry (provided I can find a suitable belt pouch, since it apparently doesn't come with one).
> 
> climberkid:
> Thanks for the effort, even if you did get beaten to the punch. :twothumbs


 OK you have convinced me to get a D20 you bad man
Didn't take much convincing


----------



## Roland (Oct 4, 2008)

jupello said:


> D20 vs. Fenix L2D beamshots would be really interesting to see..


 A comparison between the Fenix LD20 and the Nitecore D20 would even be better.

A general description of some kind from an owner of a Nitecore D20 would also be nice. Do you own other lights and what do you think of your new D20: the light itself, beam pattern, throw, flood, ... 

Please let us know


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah, I can't wait until my wife finds out I'm planning on spending $70+ on a flashlight. She'll probably roll her eyes and say, "You and your gadgets."

On that note, can anybody recommend a suitable belt pouch for the D20?


----------



## streetmaster (Oct 4, 2008)

These look really, really good. But I think I'll wait for the EX20 :naughty:


----------



## Snarfblat (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I am new to the forum and to high-end flashlights. After reading a lot of good information here, I went and got a Nitecore D10 that suits my needs very well. Thank you! I liked the light so much that I also ordered the D20. The light looks great and I'm excited about the improvements the 2xAA form factor will provide.

The one thing that really caught my eye in the preview shots was the attachment of the pocket clip. Like TOTC mentioned above, it does look unfinished. I think I would prefer a clip that completely covered the holes in the tail end. However, it looks like it might be designed to break-away if it was really pulled on very hard, possibly preventing damage to the flashlight itself? 

The following are crops from 4sevens photos, the red lines are where I guess the edge of the holes in the tailcap are.

Your thoughts?


----------



## John Frederick (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't know if break-away was a design intent but it does look as if that would indeed happen.


----------



## Lite_me (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice first post Snarfblat. :welcome: 

Yes, it sure does look unfinished. There _may_ be a reason tho. The contour of the clip may not coincide with the light and the open end(s) are to facilitate the usage of the clip on other lights. Those being the D10/EX10. The clip would need to flex some to match the contour of the different body diameters when tightened. Thus, needing some 'play'. Still, that being said, I can't see why it couldn't have been made wider with a slot for that purpose. :thinking: Seems like that would work & look much better and probably be stronger to boot.

I'll have a closer look at mine when it arrives.


----------



## climberkid (Oct 4, 2008)

JUST GOT MINE!!!! YAY Taking pictures as we speak

Okay, i suck at taking pictures so i ran over to patchncn's house cuz hes a photo genius. Here ya go. I know they arent different than what you have seen but its still nice to see pictures from consumers.
Will get some taken apart interior shots later.


----------



## BrightIdeaOSU (Oct 4, 2008)

I received my D20 today, along with my Dosun bike pedals (which are excellent, BTW). This is a very nice torch. It's got some heft, but it is well balanced, even when using the tactical ring. It is larger in all dimensions than my L2T, but nonetheless it lays in the front pocket far better because the clip holds it vertically; the Fenix tends to shift into uncomfortable positions in my pocket. I think it will work brilliantly for EDC, at least in jeans or khakis. And the bigger size makes room for the very nice reflector, which is both wider and deeper than the one in the EX10. The action was very smooth out of the box, and they apparently fixed the ramping bug in this version of the UI (i.e. on the lowest level it always ramps upwards). Oh, and the beam is perfectly lovely, with a tight hotspot with no rings, a nice corona and a bright flood around the spot. Oh, and the tapped holes on the button shroud are big enough to take paracord, which is a nice feature. Overall, it's a very nice light, with a good UI, nice beam, perfect machining, and a friendly, non-aggressive design. It's already one of my favorites. :twothumbs


----------



## climberkid (Oct 4, 2008)

pictures added to previous post. and i completely agree with brightideas, its absolutely my favorite!


----------



## UnknownVT (Oct 4, 2008)

from:

NiteCore D20 Comparison Review


----------



## f22shift (Oct 4, 2008)

is the d10 getting the same upgrade in the UI?


----------



## Fiddleback (Oct 4, 2008)

I got mine today too, and I agree with everything Brightidea said. Especially about the friendly, not too tactical feel of the light. I've come to really dislike crenelations on my bezels because I keep my lights in my pocket, and they scratch my leg. Maybe guys that wear the light in a sheath on their belts are not too bothered by them. 

I don't like the clip. I don't like the screw being exposed on it, and I don't like the threaded SS backer idea. Why not thread the body holes and do the clip right? But I don't like clips much anyway. I haven't ordered that Derelight EDC because the clip is not removable. I immediately removed the clip from this light and its perfect without it IMO.

Its a lot brighter than my D10, and the tint is a little warmer. Its got a nice beam, thought I do have a donut. The Golden Dragon emitter on my D10 seems to have a much prettier beampattern, but a little colder tint. I'm not too fond of cold tints, and I kinda wish my D10 had a Q5 rather than a Golden Dragon.

I really like this UI. I usually just use my lights on high though. I like being able to access a low level easily, and this allows that nicely. Then I'm usually back to high. 

The only complaint I have about the Nitecore lights is the lack of a strobe. I've used the strobe a lot actually. My kids think they're fun, they are fun at parties or concerts, and chicks kinda dance crazier when you put a strobe on them.


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 4, 2008)

Exactly what I hoped it would be. Very solid light with a beautiful clip and bezel. With two NiMH, the center of weight is approximately 2/3 the way along the knurling toward the back of the light.

Nice beam for a cree. (slightly warm toward green). A little less output than I was hoping for, maybe because it's not focused for throw.

My piston button has a lot of scratches across it. Mostly radial or lateral across the button, not circumferetial like the lathing marks are. I didn't see this with my D10. Otherwise, the light is flawless.

I like the fact the lens can be replaced from the front. Stainless steel finished bezels rock!


----------



## climberkid (Oct 4, 2008)

EngrPaul said:


> My piston button has a lot of scratches across it. Mostly radial or lateral across the button, not circumferetial like the lathing marks are. I didn't see this with my D10. Otherwise, the light is flawless.


same here, and i actually like that there is a little bit of a click feeling to my piston. does anyone else have this?


----------



## nakahoshi (Oct 4, 2008)

Fiddleback said:


> Why not thread the body holes and do the clip right?



This would look nice, except the biggest problem is that you might strip out the threads and then you have another problem if the user ever wants to use the clip. Using the backing plate is a great idea, because you can add and remove the clip without messing up your finish. 

Also, just for size comparison:





This is really a nice light. Mine clicks too and I like that. 
-Bobby


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Oct 4, 2008)

4sevens said in another thread that they redesigned the piston to give it more tactile feedback than the D10/EX10. Sounds nice.

*Edit:* Here's the post:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2209891&postcount=55


----------



## BrightIdeaOSU (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Nitecore D20 Piston Design*

database error


----------



## BrightIdeaOSU (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Nitecore D20 Piston Design*

Yes, it appears that the piston is inserted from the rear, before the stainless retaining ring is screwed in. It cannot be removed from the head end. This is probably how they accomplished the lock out function; the piston doesn't have enough play to reach the puck once the head has been unscrewed 2 revolutions.

Nice torch. :candle:

Does anyone know if the D20 will work with Energizer lithium (1.6v) AAs?


----------



## BrightIdeaOSU (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Nitecore D20 Piston Design*

database error


----------



## BrightIdeaOSU (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Nitecore D20 Piston Design*

database error


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Nitecore D20 Piston Design*

I tried some Engergizer AA Lithium primaries, and they worked fine. didn't make the light any brighter though.


----------



## Roland (Oct 4, 2008)

Can anyone say anything about the throw of the Nitecore D20?


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Oct 4, 2008)

Sounds great so far, just what I've been hoping for. Guess I'll have to go order one. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 4, 2008)

Roland said:


> Can anyone say anything about the throw of the Nitecore D20?


 
The hotspot is diffused, it's not a great thrower.


----------



## Roland (Oct 4, 2008)

EngrPaul said:


> The hotspot is diffused, it's not a great thrower.


I hoped for some throw. :thumbsdow
How is the throw compared to a Fenix LD20 (or Fenix L2D) ?


----------



## BrightIdeaOSU (Oct 5, 2008)

Actually, the hotspot has two stages, which became apparent after I took it outside. The center of the hotspot throws a good ways, farther than my L2T which benefits from the better focus of the LuxIII. I'd call it a well balanced beam


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Nitecore D20 Piston Design*



BrightIdeaOSU said:


> Does anyone know if the D20 will work with Energizer lithium (1.6v) AAs?


Why wouldn't it?



EngrPaul said:


> I tried some Engergizer AA Lithium primaries, and they worked fine. didn't make the light any brighter though.


I wouldn't expect it to be brighter. As far as I understand it, AA liths aren't more powerful, they just have a longer runtime and flatter discharge curve compared to standard AAs.


----------



## 4Pigs (Oct 5, 2008)

Can I install the clip on D20 to EX10? Thanks~


----------



## cheetokhan (Oct 5, 2008)

4Pigs said:


> Can I install the clip on D20 to EX10? Thanks~


Check post 271 in this very same thread.


----------



## etc (Oct 5, 2008)

Is it as bright as Fenix L2D Q5?


----------



## Marduke (Oct 5, 2008)

etc said:


> Is it as bright as Fenix L2D Q5?




https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/209086


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Nitecore D20 Piston Design*



EngrPaul said:


> I tried some Engergizer AA Lithium primaries, and they worked fine. didn't make the light any brighter though.


 


*deleted double post*


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Nitecore D20 Piston Design*



EngrPaul said:


> I tried some Engergizer AA Lithium primaries, and they worked fine. didn't make the light any brighter though.


 

It says on the website:* NOT LITHIUM-ION.* I don't think your supposed to use those.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Oct 6, 2008)

Are "lithium" and "lithium-ion" the same thing? According to Wikipedia, there is a difference:



> Lithium ion batteries are not to be confused with lithium batteries, the key difference being that lithium batteries are primary batteries containing metallic lithium while lithium-ion batteries are secondary batteries containing an intercalation anode material.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lithium_ion_battery


----------



## HKJ (Oct 6, 2008)

You can get Lithium in 1.5 volt (AA size) and 3V (CR123 size)

Lithium-ion is 3.7 volt and your can get them in all sizes.


----------



## Thujone (Oct 6, 2008)

HKJ said:


> You can get Lithium in 1.5 volt (AA size) and 3V (CR123 size)



The lithium type AA cells run 1.7v, this slight difference in power results in a .4v swing in a 2xAA torch. Most of the time this will be completely inconsequential.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 6, 2008)

to help clear things up . . . .


Energizer AA Lithium cells (model L91),
would work fine.

These are Primary cells, which means NON-rechargeable.


Not to be confused with Lithium-Ion cells,
which ARE rechargeable. 


Hope this is helpful.

_


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Nitecore D20 Piston Design*



ChocolateLab33 said:


> It says on the website:* NOT LITHIUM-ION.* I don't think your supposed to use those.



Energizer L91 Lithium Primaries (e^2 titanium) are *NOT* Lithium Ion cells.
There should be no problems using them.

2x14500 cells on the other hand will release the magic smoke.


----------



## Raytech (Oct 6, 2008)

Just received my D20. (s/n 00409) I'm very impressed. Even the box is an improvement! (which my wife has confiscated for her knitting needles). Jetbeaam style box with a magnetic closure. The D20 is brighter than the D10, better throw and the piston works flawlessly. There is no "shake" symdrome. I shook it vigerously and couldn't get it to go out. :thumbsup:











Looking forward to the EX20


----------



## primox1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Is the talk of the EX20 just rumors and wishful thinking as of now, or is there actual talk by NC about it?


----------



## Marduke (Oct 6, 2008)

primox1 said:


> Is the talk of the EX20 just rumors and wishful thinking as of now, or is there actual talk by NC about it?



http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2203843#post2203843


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Nitecore D20 Piston Design*



ChocolateLab33 said:


> It says on the website:* NOT LITHIUM-ION.* I don't think your supposed to use those.


 

Riiiiight, I wouldn't dare! :wave:


----------



## varuscelli (Oct 6, 2008)

LED-holic said:


> I just had a terrible thought -- it looks like the bezel of the D20 is not the same as the D10...
> 
> The D10's bezel is a perfect fit for many water caps, thus making it very easy for DIY diffusers, which are VERY useful.
> 
> I'll be sad if the DIY diffuser trick doesn't work for the D20.


 
The SureFire F04 Diffuser is a perfect fit, though. For anyone interested in a really nice diffuser for the D20, that would do it. They run about $12 (although from SureFire, I think they're now $14).


----------



## Lite_me (Oct 7, 2008)

I received my D20 today. I'm impressed. I had to wait till dark to do some comparisons and it did not disappoint. My D10 on a 14500 is quite impressive in itself. It's noticeably brighter than my EX10 on RCR123's. Quite a bit actually. I believe it's an over achiever. But the D20 puts it to shame in all regards. This thing is _nice_, with a nice tint too. Ever so ever slightly on the green-ish side but doesn't look like it at all unless you compare it to something else that's bluer. It throws very well w/ good spill. It also out performs my L2D Q2_. 

Edit to add: _I neglected to say that the beam is improved over the D10/EX10. The transition from spot to spill is much smoother with only a hint of Cree rings. I'd classify it as exceptable. 

The piston drive works/feels nice right outta the box. The anodizing is actually a dark,dark olive color, not black. I do have scratches on the piston button and as well as on the SS housing surrounding it. It appears as if they were loosely thrown in a bin together and got nicked up or something. No real biggie tho I guess, it doesn't detract from it's function.

I love the improved ramping. It's so nice to push to ramp and have it start ramping no matter where you're at in output. Also, there seems to be less delay before the ramping begins and it seems to ramp a bit faster, which I like better.

I can not get mine to turn On or Off by shaking the light as reported in another thread. I can get it to turn On if dropped a short distance on it's tail. I don't see this as an issue. It also will blink if you set it down a little hard to tailstand (when On). I don't see this as a problem either.

This thing feels solid and heavy duty. And it _is_ a bit on the heavy side. Some may like this. 

I think it's a winner. If you like 2AA lights, I think it's a must have. Don't pass it up.


----------



## Optik49 (Oct 7, 2008)

My D20 arrived today. :twothumbs I like it and no problems. 

That makes 4 Nightcores for me the D10, EX10, Extreme and now the D20. Although I like them all, I reach for the Extreme a lot. I just wish the low was lower.


----------



## primox1 (Oct 7, 2008)

Marduke said:


> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2203843#post2203843


 

Thanks!


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Oct 7, 2008)

Lite_me said:


> _Edit to add: _I neglected to say that the beam is improved over the D10/EX10. The transition from spot to spill is much smoother with only a hint of Cree rings. I'd classify it as exceptable.


Do you mean "acceptable" or "exceptional"? "Exceptable" isn't a word that I recognize.


----------



## orcinus (Oct 7, 2008)

the.Mtn.Man said:


> Do you mean "acceptable" or "exceptional"? "Exceptable" isn't a word that I recognize.



It's a combination of exceptional and acceptable, so... Exceptionally acceptable


----------



## climberkid (Oct 7, 2008)

orcinus said:


> It's a combination of exceptional and acceptable, so... Exceptionally acceptable


haha +1:thumbsup:


----------



## netprince (Oct 7, 2008)

Just got my D20 yesterday. Its my first piston drive, so I'm still getting used to it a little. Mine came with fingerprints on the LEDs glass dome, but I just took a piece of optical cloth and wiped them off (carefully without touching the reflector). I already managed to get a small ding in the bottom, so I guess its personalized now.

I'm very happy with it so far. I plan on using it as my EDC, until I get a D10 sometime in the future. I use the clip to hold it upright in my cargo pocket, cant even tell its there. 

The tint is very nice. If it has a green tint, I cant tell. I was a little worried when I saw some of the beam shot comparisons. I suppose the other lights have a bluer tint, which made this light appear greener. 

I was showing it to my wife, and she said 'it doesn't seem very bright.' Then I switched it to high, she said 'Ohh, thats better.' I laughed.


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Oct 7, 2008)

I like my D20. It's not as bright as I thought it was going to be but it's a great light. I carry it in my side cargo pocket, it's heavy but it doesn't bother me. I'm saving my $$$$ for future NiteCore lights. If the D20 becomes available with a GDP, I'll be all over it!

:thumbsup:


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Oct 7, 2008)

orcinus said:


> It's a combination of exceptional and acceptable, so... Exceptionally acceptable


Cute, but it was a serious question. 

Is the quality of the beam exceptional or merely acceptable?


----------



## Lite_me (Oct 7, 2008)

the.Mtn.Man said:


> Cute, but it was a serious question.
> 
> Is the quality of the beam exceptional or merely acceptable?


I crack me up!  Ok, I feel it's acceptable. There are still a few faint rings in the beam and a slight halo around the spot, but this can only be seen when hunting white walls. In actual use, I can't see them. And I've been able to see other ringy Cree's in use that are a bit worse. 

The only light that I own that I would categorize the beam as exceptional is my FlashCrazy SSC modded Hocus Focus. :naughty: I wouldn't handout this accolade loosely.


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 7, 2008)

Lite_me said:


> The only light that I own that I would categorize the beam as exceptional is my FlashCrazy SSC modded Hocus Focus. :naughty: I wouldn't handout this accolade loosely.


 
You don't own a NovaTac? Now I love my FCHF and outdoors it's down right beautiful... but in terms of quantitative beam analysis... in wide you have a donut... I never use it there but... in more focused position the transitions are not the smooth. I'd have to put the NovaTac/Twisty/M60F and Bitz above the FCHF if I was getting picky about beam shape/transitions and color. Now this is not to say I have any problems with the FCHF, but it's an optic and has those characteristics. Like I said outside I still LOVE this beam, and I'm not really into throwers in general.

as always YMMV samples are just that.


----------



## OrchidLight (Oct 7, 2008)

ChocolateLab33 said:


> I like my D20. It's not as bright as I thought it was going to be but it's a great light. I carry it in my side cargo pocket, it's heavy but it doesn't bother me. I'm saving my $$$$ for future NiteCore lights. If the D20 becomes available with a GDP, I'll be all over it!
> 
> :thumbsup:



I thought I remember reading the D20 was going to be have a GDP instead of a Q5. When did it change?


----------



## orcinus (Oct 7, 2008)

OrchidLight said:


> I thought I remember reading the D20 was going to be have a GDP instead of a Q5. When did it change?



AFAIK, it was stated from the very beginning it was going to be a Cree. According to 4sevens, GDP was just an "experiment".


----------



## Burgess (Oct 7, 2008)

I think, as soon as we all purchase a D20 Cree,

*then* they'll introduce the Golden Dragon Plus version.



Story of my life.



_


----------



## Thujone (Oct 7, 2008)

Perhaps the higher current that the D20 delivers is too high for the gdp emitter... That would explain no mention thus far of a gdp version.


----------



## Axion (Oct 8, 2008)

Current shouldn't be any higher then the extreme, and according to nitecore's sight there is or will be a extreme GDP+


----------



## 276 (Oct 8, 2008)

Burgess said:


> I think, as soon as we all purchase a D20 Cree,
> 
> *then* they'll introduce the Golden Dragon Plus version.
> 
> ...



Agreed!!!


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Oct 8, 2008)

Personally I'm hoping for a GDP version to come out in the future, and I'm hoping it will do well paired up with a smooth reflector. Or, if we're going to go into dreaming here, a half stippled half smooth reflector... the same one that might come with the 18650 Nightcore PD.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Oct 8, 2008)

Lite_me said:


> I crack me up!  Ok, I feel it's acceptable. There are still a few faint rings in the beam and a slight halo around the spot, but this can only be seen when hunting white walls. In actual use, I can't see them. And I've been able to see other ringy Cree's in use that are a bit worse.


Well, it's still sure to beat my Mini MagLite LED, so I doubt I'll see anything to complain about.

Just placed my order last night. I'm hoping to get it before next weekend as I'm going on a camping trip and would love to take the D20 along.

*Edit:* Wow! Just got confirmation a few minutes ago that it shipped! That's a little over 12-hours after placing the order. Rock on, 4sevens! That's some fast service. Looks like I'll definitely have the light in my hands in time for my trip.


----------



## Lite_me (Oct 8, 2008)

the.Mtn.Man said:


> Well, it's still sure to beat my Mini MagLite LED, so I doubt I'll see anything to complain about.
> 
> Just placed my order last night. I'm hoping to get it before next weekend as I'm going on a camping trip and would love to take the D20 along.
> 
> *Edit:* Wow! Just got confirmation a few minutes ago that it shipped! That's a little over 12-hours after placing the order. Rock on, 4sevens! That's some fast service. *Looks like I'll definitely have the light in my hands in time for my trip.*


You'll certainly have it in time and you're gonna love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Oct 10, 2008)

Got my D20 in the mail today. Ordered it late Wednesday night and had it in my hands by Friday. That's what I call prompt service, so thumbs up to 4sevens for that.

First impressions: Nice packaging. It makes it feel like a premium item. The flashlight is everything I was hoping it would be. Solid construction, smooth finish, very bright on the highest setting, easy to operate, an all-around quality product. I like all the little grooves and what-not that always seem to be just where you need them no matter how you hold the light. The lanyard was disappointing. It's not quite long enough to place on my wrist and hold the flashlight freely and comfortably. Another four- to six-inches would have been about right. I'm undecided on the clip. It holds the flashlight very securely in my pocket, but the groove down the middle makes it slightly uncomfortable to hold in certain positions. The exposed screw threads on the clip, which looked terribly unsightly in the huge blow-up photo a few pages back, are almost too small to see on the actual flashlight, so no worries there.

So all in all, I'm very pleased with my purchase. Now I'm going to hit the sporting goods stores and see if I can find a belt holster.


----------



## Lookin4U (Oct 10, 2008)

Just got mine today. Been playing with it during the day, but tonight's dog-shift will tell the tale. There was some mention about disappointment in the highest level, but mine is very bright, comparable to several of my big name CR123's (definitely dimmer than my EagleTac - I love that light).
It actually has a low low-level. Many I have seen are brighter than advertised on low, but this one is LOW. The ramping is very fast, probably too fast, and certainly too fast to individually select 100+ levels.
Somehow I missed that it does not come with a holster - very odd for a light advertised as a "duty-light". 
The.Mtn.Man must be a monster! I'm 6'0" and a muscular 195lbs (amateur body-builder) and find the lanyard more than big enough.
So far the light is fine (if I can find a holster to fit my duty belt) but I'll let you know what I think after using it for work over the weekend....


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 10, 2008)

Lookin4U said:


> Just got mine today. Been playing with it during the day, but tonight's dog-shift will tell the tale. There was some mention about disappointment in the highest level, but mine is very bright, comparable to several of my big name CR123's (definitely dimmer than my EagleTac - I love that light).
> It actually has a low low-level. Many I have seen are brighter than advertised on low, but this one is LOW. The ramping is very fast, probably too fast, and certainly too fast to individually select 100+ levels.
> Somehow I missed that it does not come with a holster - very odd for a light advertised as a "duty-light".
> The.Mtn.Man must be a monster! I'm 6'0" and a muscular 195lbs (amateur body-builder) and find the lanyard more than big enough.
> So far the light is fine (if I can find a holster to fit my duty belt) but I'll let you know what I think after using it for work over the weekend....



Good comments. The Mtn.Man might have received a smaller lanyard than you did. I've received a few lights that have come with very small lanyards which weren't large enough for me to put it around my wrist and hold the light comfortably.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Oct 10, 2008)

The lanyard is about 6 1/2 inches, just a bit longer than the flashlight, so it does seem on the short end. It takes a bit of twisting and turning to go from a "cigar" grip to an overhand grip, so the lanyard isn't particularly utilitarian. I'll probably have a go at making my own, though I have zero experience in lanyard making (I'd love to have one like this guy, so if anybody has any "how-to" instructions, I'd love to see 'em!).

A few more comments: I like the piston drive very much. It's a short throw, but it has good feedback, and pulling off the multiple clicks needed to cycle through the modes is a cinch. It might be a hair on the stiff side, but I'd rather that than a flashlight that comes on with the slightest bump. Speaking of which, I did the shake-test and didn't notice any flakiness.

Like Lookin4U, I can't see how anybody could complain about the brightness. On high, the flashlight easily put a usable amount of light on my backyard fence 100 feet away. And the low setting looks to be perfect for prowling around the house at night. I also agree that the ramping is a bit quick, but I guess you just stop when it looks like enough light instead of trying to hit a specific brightness.

No luck finding a belt holster at the local shops, so now it's time to search the internet.


----------



## Lookin4U (Oct 12, 2008)

First off, I want to say that this light is very well made and finished. I really like the size and form factor, and it fits my hand very comfortably while working (note: the first thing I did was remove the clip). The adjustment range is about perfect for my use, though it could probably be just the smallest bit lower at the bottom (the highest level is brighter than I need for what I'm using it for).

But....

I really need a holster and cannot find one that fits. We have several "police supply" stores in my city, but all of their holsters are too long, too short, too thin, or too wide - by a large margin. 
Next, I really like the idea of having a sleek AA (I LIKE AA, GET OVER IT) with a wide range of intensities. This one does. I like it to be very bright and very dim. This one is. I like being able to make all of the adjustments with one hand. With this one I can. I like to have levels in between. In theory - this one does....

The UI works reasonably well when I'm sitting in the office (like now) or at home. It is, however, kind of like trying to get into the open front door of a store by jumping out of a speeding car that is passing by....
For what I do as a Crime Scene Investigator, I have many things to think about, organize, and perform when I'm on a scene... My light can't be one of them.

Trying to use this light for the last two shifts has been, well, an exercise in frustration. I may need to illuminate an object I'm working with from several different intensities of light while examining and/or processing it. Before I would simply switch between lights. I was hoping that the Nitecore would limit this to one light... and in a way it has. I would get frustrated with the Nitecore and switch to my Olight T10 (also new), which worked perfectly :twothumbsbut requires two hands :ironic:.

I really like the Nitecore, for around the house, but don't think I'll be using it as a "duty-light".:ironic: I think the Olight T25 would have been a much better choice in a 2xAA for my needs.... Oh, well....


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Oct 13, 2008)

Snarfblat said:


> I also like that lanyard. It appears to be done with the "snake knot", I came across some instructions here:
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Paracord-wrist-lanyard-made-with-the-snake-knot/
> 
> ...


Yes, I found that Instructables link through Google, but the lanyard in the thread I mentioned is slightly different. It's thinner and appears to use only two pieces of paracord instead of four.

*Edit:* Wait, what? Why did my post appear _before_ the one I was responding to?


----------



## IcantC (Oct 13, 2008)

Lookin4U said:


> First off, I want to say that this light is very well made and finished. I really like the size and form factor, and it fits my hand very comfortably while working (note: the first thing I did was remove the clip). The adjustment range is about perfect for my use, though it could probably be just the smallest bit lower at the bottom (the highest level is brighter than I need for what I'm using it for).
> 
> But....
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for the real world review . Usually for a duty light, any one handed light is the best to use as you have noticed. This is a nice light though and I am tempted to get one, but have no use hhaha maybe as a extra around the house light


----------



## Snarfblat (Oct 13, 2008)

I also like that lanyard. It appears to be done with the "snake knot", I came across some instructions here:

http://www.instructables.com/id/Paracord-wrist-lanyard-made-with-the-snake-knot/

The guy who did the instructable has some cool lanyard variations on his blog:

http://stormdrane.blogspot.com/


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 13, 2008)

I ordered a Nitecore D20 today because of all the positive comments you guys have made. I'll be posting a review with beamshots/lux/overall output when I receive it. Now the hard part begins (waiting!!!).


----------



## 251 (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm very happy with my D20, especially how the ramping now seems fully debugged. Any word when this will trickle down to the D10/Ex10? Same on the sexy stainless button...


----------



## pobox1475 (Oct 14, 2008)

> How is the throw compared to a Fenix LD20 (or Fenix L2D) ?


 *Also against the Olight T25?*


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 18, 2008)

I received mine today in the mail and have had some time to look it over and take some readings, so here is my review:

The light itself feels incredible. Some of the best build quality I've ever seen. It functions just as described in 4sevens video without any problems at all. 

*Output:*

Low = .6 lumens/15.8 lux
high = 127 lumens/2690 lux

I have to admit I'm a little disappointed in the brightness of this light. I expected it to be significantly brighter than this considering they claim it's 180 torch lumens. I also don't understand how light-reviews got 3570 lux and I got almost 1,000 lux less than that on my light meter. 


Another little thing is that the hex key they included with it doesn't fit the screws that it's supposed to take off, so I am unable to remove the clip at this time. I contacted 4sevens about this so it will get resolved.


----------



## Marduke (Oct 18, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Another little thing is that the hex key they included with it doesn't fit the screws that it's supposed to take off, so I am unable to remove the clip at this time. I contacted 4sevens about this so it will get resolved.



Try using the other end of the key. Still a bit loose, but I have a full allen set anyhow.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 18, 2008)

Marduke said:


> Try using the other end of the key. Still a bit loose, but I have a full allen set anyhow.




I tried both ends and neither of them worked. I also have two sets of keys, but neither of them had a size small enough to remove this screw.


----------



## Roland (Oct 19, 2008)

Same here. My allen set does not go that small and the included allen fits one screw perfectly but the other screw seems to have a wider screw hole. So there might be 2 different screws that were used.


----------



## Stromberg (Oct 19, 2008)

I was under the impression that the ramping bug was fixed in D20? Well it doesn't seem so. If I fully tighten the lights head(and it goes directly to max) and then press and hold tailcap button, brightness doesn't decrease at all. Only after I press + hold the second time, it starts to dim down. Is this normal?:thinking:


----------



## Roland (Oct 19, 2008)

Stromberg said:


> I was under the impression that the ramping bug was fixed in D20? Well it doesn't seem so. If I fully tighten the lights head(and it goes directly to max) and then press and hold tailcap button, brightness doesn't decrease at all. Only after I press + hold the second time, it starts to dim down. Is this normal?:thinking:


Mine does exactly the same.
But it does not always switch on on maximum brightness and when it switches on on a lower level (sometimes after a short time off only??) it ramps up to max fine.


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 19, 2008)

I run into this, and I usually blame myself for not pressing too firmly. Just recently I did press extra firm, and had to try a second time to get the dimming to work. I don't know whether or not it has to do with flaky contact at the ring, or some sort of mandatory delay required before ramping. 

Regardless, it's a small annoyance on a very good light. I wouldn't let it influence my own purchase, but I might hesitate buying this light for a non-flashaholic.


----------



## bill_n_opus (Oct 19, 2008)

Got mine last week ... it's a little brighter than my l2d-ce (as it should be) 

Unfortunately, I don't know where my fenix is for direct comparison (darn kids) but i'm pretty impressed with the build quality. My old Fenix feels like a second class citizen compared to the Nitecore. 

Overall, i'm happy with it and would order it again.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 19, 2008)

I just wanted to add that I was able to get the screws out using standard pliers. It was rather easy actually.


----------



## Unforgiven (Oct 19, 2008)

Continued


----------

